# [spoiler 54] Boruto Vs JJ Madara



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2021)

*Spoiler*: _Boruto_ 











meanwhile:




let that sink in

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 20, 2021)

Praise our Bolt. He stomps tbh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jan 20, 2021)

Eventually BOTH Kawaki and Boruto will master their 80% Otsutsukification.

Meaning their BASE is no longer something to scoff at and they don't need karma/kama beyond other things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Onda Vital (Jan 20, 2021)

Limbo break his neck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Architect (Jan 20, 2021)

Jojodara demolishes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 20, 2021)

Onda Vital said:


> Limbo break his neck.


but what if Boruto shove that Kunai up Madara's eyes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Monarch (Jan 20, 2021)

Burritoshiki neg diffs


----------



## blk (Jan 20, 2021)

As of today's chapter, both Boruto and Kawaki seem to be getting an high God Tier base by having 80%+ Otsutsuki dna, so... 

Not that Boruto even needs to fight, he can BFR Mads into outer space...  


Even w/out BFR, Karma absorbs everything Madara can throw at him except CT rain drop, which is negged by flight.

Then Madara gets his ass kicked by Boruto with fused Momo's stats and disintegrated by a gigantic Rasengan up his ass. GG.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Onda Vital (Jan 20, 2021)

New Folder said:


> but what if Boruto shove that Kunai up Madara's eyes?


That was blindside surprise attack.

Also bold of you to assume Asspulljuudara needs eyes to use dojutsu abilities.

Also adult Sasuke is jobber.

Reactions: Funny 20


----------



## Perfect Susano (Jan 20, 2021)

Madara isn't trying to fight Sasuke and is instead focused on using Kamui to get his other eye. He has no reason to fight Sasuke and lose to opportunity he created for himself to teleport. I would assume that this is common knowledge.

Madara wins with low diff. Momoshiki can't even absorb anything otherwise Boruto wakes up. Limbo one shots at match start.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## MHA massive fan (Jan 20, 2021)

Sad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 20, 2021)

Madara zero diff

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 21, 2021)

Fused Momoshiki at 80% is stronger than JJ Madara IMO.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GrandBenja (Jan 21, 2021)

Perfect Susano said:


> Madara isn't trying to fight Sasuke and is instead focused on using Kamui to get his other eye. He has no reason to fight Sasuke and lose to opportunity he created for himself to teleport. I would assume that this is common knowledge.


Also, it is a Shōnen rule that, when you have the kind of regeneration Madara did, you have to get cut in half at some point. You have to show your regeneration.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Illusory (Jan 21, 2021)

Is there solid evidence that Adult Sasuke is stronger than EoS Sasuke?

Between this, that fodder MS user with magnetism stabbing Adult Naruto, p1 KN0 landing hits on threats to Adult Sasuke, I’m inclined to believe Naruto/Sasuke grew like Gohan in DBZ and became substantially weaker than their younger teen selves. Of course, the Boruto manga might also just have thrown scaling out the window.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2021)

Illusory said:


> Is there solid evidence that Adult Sasuke is stronger than EoS Sasuke?
> 
> Between this, that fodder MS user with magnetism stabbing Adult Naruto, p1 KN0 landing hits on threats to Adult Sasuke, I’m inclined to believe Naruto/Sasuke grew like Gohan in DBZ and became substantially weaker than their younger teen selves. Of course, the Boruto manga might also just have thrown scaling out the window.


their feats? 

-------

funny enough, it's only those characters Minato fought that magically get exponentially stronger/faster compared to when they were younger (Obito, B, and A) according to NBD...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Jan 21, 2021)

New Folder said:


> their feats?
> 
> -------
> 
> funny enough, it's only those characters Minato fought that magically get exponentially stronger/faster compared to when they were younger (Obito, B, and A) according to NBD...


It appears the Boruto series magically nerfs only Naruto and Sasuke conveniently and quietly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jan 21, 2021)

Kagutsutchi said:


> It appears the Boruto series magically nerfs only Naruto and Sasuke conveniently and quietly


Yeah very suspicious if you ask me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Illusory (Jan 21, 2021)

New Folder said:


> their feats?



Feats like being hit by p1 KN0, a fodder MS user, evaded by base Jiraiya, etc? All of these scale so far below EoS Naruto and EoS Sasuke in the Naruto manga that it’s laughable.



New Folder said:


> funny enough, it's only those characters Minato fought that magically get exponentially stronger/faster compared to when they were younger (Obito, B, and A) according to NBD...



Most characters are assumed to get mildly to moderately stronger as they age, because most ninja do. (No, not just those that affect Minato wankers’ feelings). It’s only when they have feats of being outperformed by their p1 selves and other scrubs that it becomes likely that they may have weakened significantly from their peak.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 21, 2021)

Illusory said:


> Feats like being hit by p1 KN0, a fodder MS user, evaded by base Jiraiya, etc? All of these scale so far below EoS Naruto and EoS Sasuke in the Naruto manga that it’s laughable.


their feats such as Sasuke using Chidori to destroy a meteor
Naruto tanking an explosion that contained all of his chakra
Naruto getting the other half of Kurama
Naruto getting a new mode and stated to have power that exceeds Isshiki's

Stuff like that.  


As for the second part, I don't know about Minato's wankers. So, will leave it to them if they want to explain themselves...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 21, 2021)

New Folder said:


> their feats such as Sasuke using Chidori to destroy a meteor
> Naruto tanking an explosion that contained all of his chakra
> Naruto getting the other half of Kurama
> Naruto getting a new mode and stated to have power that exceeds Isshiki's
> ...



all that is from Naruto and Sasuke 2 Years Removed from the War arc.   Boruto is like 12 years after the War...so how is that a feat for Adult Sasuke when he has never done that in boruto?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jan 22, 2021)

Why do threads like these stay open?

Like really?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Alita (Jan 22, 2021)

Borushiki probably wins tbh. Push comes to shove he could just dump juudara in another dimension and call it a day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alita said:


> Borushiki probably wins tbh. Push comes to shove he could just dump juudara in another dimension and call it a day.



Wrong.


Majority of Boruto's power  is from Momoshiki, who is weaker than  the Chakra Madara absorbed.


The ten Tails chakra that Kaguya had exceeds any Ten tails   Momoshiki ate.


The 9 tails chakra alone is powerful enough to Replenish Momoshiki's whole planet, and Madara had a  Ten tails which is leagues beyond kurama.

finally we have statements from Amando that Ten tails are the reason Otustuski's are planet level threats.


*They always uses Ten tails when Assaulting a planet.*


Madara has absorbed the ten tails. so how is Momoshiki+boruto who are not planet level threats going to do anything to him?

Madara easily stomps Boruto+Momoshiki

Reactions: Optimistic 3


----------



## blk (Jan 22, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Why do threads like these stay open?
> 
> Like really?



You are right. 

Borushiki (i.e fused Momo's power) is far above JJ Madara. 

It's definitely a mis match

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 22, 2021)

blk said:


> You are right.
> 
> Borushiki (i.e fused Momo's power) is far above JJ Madara.
> 
> It's definitely a mis match


 that not what being told in Canon.  If anything it the Opposite.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## blk (Jan 22, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> that not what being told in Canon.  If anything it the Opposite.



There is no statement linking fused Momo and JJ Madara. 

Heck if anything Momo&Kin (and therefore fused Momo) were stated to be > Kaguya who is >>> JJ Mads, so... 

Anyway by feats Madara is clearly much weaker as he was getting his shit pushed in by weaker Fate Bros.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 22, 2021)

blk said:


> There is no statement linking fused Momo and JJ Madara.



there is...you and a lot of the boruto Elitist don't want to accept the source as creditable.



blk said:


> Heck if anything Momo&Kin (and therefore fused Momo) were stated to be > Kaguya who is >>> JJ Mads, so...



That is wrong, Kaguya chakra fruit was something Momoshiki couldn't understand why it was so strong compared to his.

Kinshiki even said Kaguya Fruit was a 16, when a 10 is listed as abnormality.

Momoshiki confirmed that the chakra they were looking for was the bijuu chakra inside  Jinchuriki hosts.




blk said:


> Anyway by feats Madara is clearly much weaker as he was getting his shit pushed in by weaker Fate Bros.



...He wasn't.  Momoshiki by Feats failed to do any lasting damage to Kages.


-statements that Momoshiki was after the Bijuu chakra
-Statements from Momoshiki stating Just Kurama alone is enough to Replenish his whole planet
-Statements from Kinshiki stating Kaguya's Fragmented  bijuu fruit>>>>any Fruit in Otsutsuki History
-Statements from Amado stating Ten tails Makes Otsutsuki planet level threats


How is Momoshiki stronger than someone who has Ten tails powers absorbed making him a planet level threat; When your same manga implies that Otsutsuki are only Threats to the planet when they have ten tails?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 22, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> 
> Majority of Boruto's power  is from Momoshiki, who is weaker than  the Chakra Madara absorbed.
> ...



Transformed momo could contend with stronger versions of naruto and sauce then the ones juudara fought. He would wreck juudara easily. Stop wanking.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 22, 2021)

Alita said:


> Transformed momo could contend with stronger versions of naruto and sauce then the ones juudara fought. He would wreck juudara easily. Stop wanking.


That's completely illogical.

Adult naruto hasn't shown he is above the power his teenage  self displayed. Naruto as a teen created a moon with teen sasuke (something they are unable to do currently). Fused momoshiki did no lasting damage to Kages while he caught them off guard.

So, none of momoshiki casual punches are going to do anything to Madara ( who can tank air Cannon and punches Strong enough to break TSB) Madara is one of the best Taijutu fighters in the series.

Madara already has the full edge on base Momoshiki being able to wrestle down tailed beast for fun is out of momoshiki physical fighting range.

Kinishiki already spilled that information which was why he needed to absorb Kinishiki in the first place. Regardless, Madara absorbed a Ten tails that was head and shoulders far above any God tree momoshiki ate in them 4000 years. This was proven in the anime where 10 is abnormality on The Otsutsuki scale, and all the tailed beast together is a 16. Kurama alone has enough power to Nourish and Replenish Momoshiki nursery.

the Ten Tails is said to be beyond all the tailed beast combine powers. Moreover, it's already stated Otsutsuki become planet level threats thanks to the Ten Tails they use to dominate the planets.

kaguya's and Madara's Ten Tails>>>>>>>>any other Ten tails The Otsutsuki clan has had.

Madara completely curbstomp here. BFR argument is getting old. Madara can easily just have a clone reverse summon himself back.

then limbo breaks boruto w/momoshiki  absorbed neck.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Raiken (Jan 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> *Spoiler*: _Boruto_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the nearest bin to put this trash comparison in.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 23, 2021)

Raiken said:


> Where's the nearest bin to put this trash comparison in.


Why are you mad? 

Madara was getting his ass kicked by 16-17 years old in the original manga.
Now he will be getting his ass kicked by 12-13 years old.

It's not that massive of a difference in terms of age.


----------



## Raiken (Jan 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Why are you mad?
> 
> Madara was getting his ass kicked by 16-17 years old in the original manga.
> Now he will be getting his ass kicked by 12-13 years old.
> ...


Juudara fought a relatively fresh Sasuke in regards to health/chakra. Who was also empowered by half of Hagaromo's Chakra.

Sasuke that fought Juudara >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke that fought Borushiki.
___________

And even if you believe that he kept his half of Hagaormo's Chakra. Borushiki *still *fought a Sasuke who was low on Chakra, had been thoroughly beaten and generally low diffed by Isshiki.

__________

So no matter what point of view you hold. Borushiki doesn't scale to Juudara.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 23, 2021)

Raiken said:


> Juudara fought a relatively fresh Sasuke in regards to health/chakra. Who was also empowered by half of Hagaromo's Chakra.


Boruto got a beating out of Isshiki as well.  



Raiken said:


> So no matter what point of view you hold. Borushiki doesn't scale to Juudara.


I was just point out his feat son...


----------



## Illusory (Jan 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> their feats such as Sasuke using Chidori to destroy a meteor
> Naruto tanking an explosion that contained all of his chakra
> Naruto getting the other half of Kurama
> Naruto getting a new mode and stated to have power that exceeds Isshiki's
> ...



None of those are speed-feats though that contradict the characters being slower than they were at EoS Naruto, or contradict the many anti-feats they’ve racked up for speed as adults.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 23, 2021)

Illusory said:


> None of those are speed-feats though that contradict the characters being slower than they were at EoS Naruto, or contradict the many anti-feats they’ve racked up for speed as adults.


Don't remember you specifying it to be speed feats. 

but anyway, go rewatch Naruto & Sasuke Vs Momoshiki 
they have plenty of speed feats in that fight alone...

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Illusory (Jan 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Don't remember you specifying it to be speed feats.



When the instances I’ve mentioned are focused around dodging fast attacks and characters, or failing to dodge numerous slower characters, I think that’s more or less implied.

AP is important, but not that important. Deidara can make c3 5x as large, but if he’s getting smacked by p1 KN0 or stabbed by a rando MS user, that additional AP isn’t nearly as helpful.

Hell, Deidara’s AP is already massively, massively, massively higher than A4, but he’d probably get thrashed due to the speed difference. Characters benefit from a speed more than they do AP. As a Minato fan, you should appreciate that fact.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 23, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Boruto got a beating out of Isshiki as well.


Boruto took a beating sure, but It was a Beating Isshiki knew boruto wasn't going to die from. 

that not even really a feat if you ask me, because at the end of the day he wasn't even trying to kill Boruto, he needed him alive for The sacrifice.



New Folder said:


> I was just point out his feat son...



It wasn't a Feat.  Like I said Madara literally thrashes  and curb Stomps Boruto+Momoshiki fused or not.


Kaguya's Ten tails together is 16 on the Abnormality Scale for Otsutsuki 10 Being the lowest Abnormality which Requires them to report it to the whole clan ASAP.

None of Momoshiki God tree even hit a scale of 10.



Even the 9 tails was going to Nourish Momoshiki whole planet




No form of Momoshiki is beating six path Madara, Especially 3 eyed Madara.  His striking power wasn't even enough to make lasting damage on the Kages.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 24, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That's completely illogical.
> 
> Adult naruto hasn't shown he is above the power his teenage  self displayed. Naruto as a teen created a moon with teen sasuke (something they are unable to do currently). Fused momoshiki did no lasting damage to Kages while he caught them off guard.
> 
> ...



Naruto's feats in last were flat out better than anything he did in the war arc and he was already a adult by then so no. And there is no proof madara can do that. You are the one being illogical and overrating madara as usual here. His limbo couldn't even put a scratch on teen 6 paths sage mode naruto it's doing nothing to transformed momo.

Reactions: Like 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2021)

Gai already stated Madara was the strongest foe him and Naruto ever fought, and this was said post momoshiki arc right?. So nothing momoshiki can give boruto could ever come close to fighting the Uchiha.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> Gai already stated Madara was the strongest foe him and Naruto ever fought, and this was said post momoshiki arc right?. So nothing momoshiki can give boruto could ever come close to fighting the Uchiha.


but Gai never fought Momoshiki, nor has he even seen him.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> but Gai never fought Momoshiki, nor has he even seen him.


momoshiki attacked their village directly, Naruto returned home obviously shared the story behind his strength.
Gai still convinced madara just different.

Momo is garbage bro just like isshiki. He's a villain for new generation.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> momoshiki attacked their village directly, Naruto returned home obviously shared the story behind his strength.
> Gai still convinced madara just different


why would Naruto give a report to Gai exactly? 
Is Gai the new Hokage or something, and they need to make a report to him? 

if anything, what they know is "there was an enemy that is an Otsutsuki" 
no one is going to list every feat and jutsu he has


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> why would Naruto give a report to Gai exactly?
> Is Gai the new Hokage or something, and they need to make a report to him?
> 
> if anything, what they know is "there was an enemy that is an Otsutsuki"
> no one is going to list every feat and jutsu he has


He attacked their village directly during a peaceful era. Given Gai's position in the military it's only normal he would inquire with Naruto...
He said why... wtf wrong with you lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Jan 24, 2021)

Gai was at the stadium when Momoshiki & Kinshiki attacked. Saw Momoshiki demolishing Naruto & Sasuke's Majestic Attire and taking Naruto hostage. His conclusion is that Madara is superior.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> He attacked their village directly during a peaceful era. Given Gai's position in the military it's only normal he would inquire with Naruto...
> He said why... wtf wrong with you lol.


what is his position? 
he is barely shown, heck in the manga, he has like 1 or 2 panels. 
he has no position, he is already retired  



Perfect Susano said:


> Gai was at the stadium when Momoshiki & Kinshiki attacked. Saw Momoshiki demolishing Naruto & Sasuke's Majestic Attire and taking Naruto hostage. His conclusion is that Madara is superior.


you mean before Momoshiki even transferred?  

Also, let's talk about that. Naruto is already known as the strongest Shinobi in history. I.E he is stronger than Madara.
and yet, it took all 5 Kages + Sasuke & Boruto to defeat him... 






Sorry to burst your bubble, but Madara's old ass is irrelevant. Which is only natural in any anime really.  
new main villains are going to be stronger than those before them. Not weaker. 

Madara was getting ass-raped by Naruto & Sasuke when they were 16-17 years old only.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> what is his position?
> he is barely shown, heck in the manga, he has like 1 or 2 panels.
> he has no position, he is already retired
> 
> ...


Yeah, Naruto is the strongest shinobi in history. I don't know how that has anything to do with Ten Tails' Jinchuriki though whom transcended simple labels like shinobi and were stated to become existences equal to Hagoromo, the Founder of Shinobi. Unless you're claiming that Naruto>Hagoromo? Naruto's hype carries him over the previous shinobi whom possessed hype of being the strongest which is Hashirama.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2021)

Perfect Susano said:


> Yeah, Naruto is the strongest shinobi in history. I don't know how that has anything to do with Ten Tails' Jinchuriki though whom transcended simple labels like shinobi and were stated to become existences equal to Hagoromo, the Founder of Shinobi. Unless you're claiming that Naruto>Hagoromo? Naruto's hype carries him over the previous shinobi whom possessed hype of being the strongest which is Hashirama.


Madara was still a shinobi after sealing the Juubi. 
you are grasping at straws


----------



## Perfect Susano (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Madara was still a shinobi after sealing the Juubi.
> you are grasping at straws


He became an existence equal to Hagoromo. At that point he was no longer measurable by conventional standards just like Obito. And Naruto's hype comes from being the main force which ended the war. Less than 10 people even saw Madara as a Ten Tails' Jinchuriki and even less people saw Naruto in RSM.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 24, 2021)

Perfect Susano said:


> Less than 10 people even saw Madara as a Ten Tails' Jinchuriki and even less people saw Naruto in RSM.


so, we will be talking about who did see Madara and who didn't
but 2 minutes earlier you are trying to take Gai's statement when he has no clue what Momoshiki's power even looks like?  

and for the 


Perfect Susano said:


> He became an existence equal to Hagoromo.


so?
Momoshiki was referred to as a "god" as well.  and from the tablets, where was on the same tier as Kaguya as well.
in fact, Sasuke who saw Kaguya and Madara said this new threat (Momoshiki) was even more dangerous than her.


----------



## Perfect Susano (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> so, we will be talking about who did see Madara and who didn't
> but 2 minutes earlier you are trying to take Gai's statement when he has no clue what Momoshiki's power even looks like?


This makes no sense. Gai is literally shown at the stadium when the Otsutsuki attacked. 


New Folder said:


> and for the
> 
> so?
> Momoshiki was referred to as a "god" as well.  and from the tablets, where was on the same tier as Kaguya as well.
> in fact, Sasuke who saw Kaguya and Madara said this new threat (Momoshiki) was even more dangerous than her.


Sure Momoshiki was more dangerous than Kaguya. He could probably beat her due to his absorption ability. His weakness of running out of ammo for his ninjutsu makes him contestable by Kage though and his power got de-hyped soon after it was hyped.


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 24, 2021)

folder momoshiki is garbage. He's a villain for new generation. He's like gaara in strength compared to Gai/Kakashi during the chunin exams.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 24, 2021)

Alita said:


> Naruto's feats in last were flat out better than anything he did in the war arc and he was already a adult by then so no.



They were more Flashy, but not Better.  

Naruto in the Last was fighting Toneri who is flat out weaker than kurama. Tenseigan Or not,  We saw Kurama chakra tank Toneri's GWRE. 

Kurama Already admitted to being Massively weaker than The ten tails which is stated to be a planet Killer in boruto. 





Alita said:


> And there is no proof madara can do that. You are the one being illogical and overrating madara as usual here.


How am I being Illogical?  the Proof is right in the manga of boruto where they Flat out stated the ten tails can Kill planets, and How the Kurama can nourish Momoshiki planet. 

Momoshiki>Kinshiki>Urashiki>Toneri



Alita said:


> His limbo couldn't even put a scratch on teen 6 paths sage mode naruto it's doing nothing to transformed momo.



because he had Hagoromo's Seals powers which had Multi-Continental chakra+His own six path Powers stack on top of that.  Naruto from the Last best feat was surviving Continental attack. 

If we are being Objective here Edo Madara dropping a Meteor From Space would cause Continental Damage. 

SPSM  Naruto from the War sliced a Planet killing God Tree which can tank his own Juubi dama from the inside. 

Ten tails>>>>>>>>Kurama

This should be common sense since Kurama is part of the ten tails power.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> but Gai never fought Momoshiki, nor has he even seen him.




Yes Gai had seen Momoshiki+ he saw what Toneri did to the Moon and Still stated Madara was above them.





It's hilarious how  someone can be so salty by one character that they are willing to lie.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 24, 2021)

New Folder said:


> what is his position?
> he is barely shown, heck in the manga, he has like 1 or 2 panels.
> he has no position, he is already retired
> 
> ...




You're taking Momoshiki Words out of context.


He said *Naruto has the Strongest chakra in this seedbed.* Momoshiki is speaking currently, since he doesn't know Madara, he never knew he absorbed the full Ten tails which is the combined power of all the tailed Beast chakra.



They concluded that Naruto has the Strongest chakra because he possesses the 9 tails chakra which can amass more chakra than the other Tailed beast.

Momoshiki statement had nothing to do with Madara or Kaguya as they are not around at the time Momoshiki made his Statement about Naruto having the strongest chakra.

you'd have to do some serious Mental Gymnastic to think Naruto has more chakra than Kaguya or Madara.  Hell, most of you get flustered the moment we talk about Madara having More chakra-Which you then say "more chakra=doesn't equal stronger"

Both Kaguya and Madara had gained the worlds chakra and made it one. Naruto has never done that and will never do that.

stop being salty

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 25, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> They were more Flashy, but not Better.
> 
> Naruto in the Last was fighting Toneri who is flat out weaker than kurama. Tenseigan Or not,  We saw Kurama chakra tank Toneri's GWRE.
> 
> ...



Toneri cut the damn moon in half and was casually moving it with his power. Those are better destructive feats than anything we saw in the war arc with the exception of kaguya's massive truthseeker. Naruto tanked toneri's strongest attack and then proceeded to overpower it. Kurama in the last was enhanced by rikudou power which makes him far stronger than he is normally. He would stomp the juubi unless it is at it's prime state that fought hagomoro and hamura.

There is no proof madara had the ability to transverse dimensions so he cannot deal with BFR. Your just giving him headcanon abilities to wank him more. And the order is Transformed momo > transformed urashiki > urashiki >/= tcm toneri > kinshiki > base toneri > base momo

Nonsense. The rikudou naruto that fought juudara was the weakest incarnation of him. He hadn't mastered or even fully realized all his powers yet.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Artistwannabe (Jan 25, 2021)

It always goes like this: one camp thinks that everyone in Boruto is god-tier for just being in the series, the others think that every character featured there are trash. Both conclusions are hard to disprove or argue against. Just goes to show how shit the entire powerscale is.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 25, 2021)

Alita said:


> Toneri cut the damn moon in half and was casually moving it with his power. Those are better destructive feats than anything we saw in the war arc with the exception of kaguya's massive truthseeker. Naruto tanked toneri's strongest attack and then proceeded to overpower it. Kurama in the last was enhanced by rikudou power which makes him far stronger than he is normally. He would stomp the juubi unless it is at it's prime state that fought hagomoro and hamura.
> 
> There is no proof madara had the ability to transverse dimensions so he cannot deal with BFR. Your just giving him headcanon abilities to wank him more. And the order is Transformed momo > transformed urashiki > urashiki >/= tcm toneri > kinshiki > base toneri > base momo
> 
> Nonsense. The rikudou naruto that fought juudara was the weakest incarnation of him. He hadn't mastered or even fully realized all his powers yet.


Just so you know I'm on my phone doing this rebuttal.

It took Toneri weeks to even move the moon towards Earth. That's more of the ability of Tenseigan. Toneri didn't have nearly enough power to move the moon on his own which is why he needed naruto+Thousands of byakugan which were powered for generations  of his clan just to accomplish that.

Regardless, Gai already saw Toneri and what he did on the moon and still stated that madara was greater.

Madara tanked a punch that can shatter TSB.  It took BSM naruto from last and many clones  using Rasengans to break a TSB.

Nothing more needs to be said why Madara is leagues greater an Toneri and anything he could accomplish in that week he had. If that's not enough, Gai already mentioned Madara being greater than base Momoshiki after he had downed Naruto.

Kurama Being enhanced by some Rikudou chakra is irrelevant when Hagoromo gained his power from the Ten Tails.

No, Kurama isn't above none of the Ten Tails. He ran out of chakra just 24hours after his Rikudou power enhancement. So, how is he above any iteration of the Ten Tails is beyond me. Neither Obito or Madara Ten tails ever ran out of chakra in the war.

Please stop with your wanking.


The Ten tails is a planet ender, Kurama isn't. Ten tails>>>>>>>>>>Kurama


It's not headcanon. Hagoromo proved that you can return from BFR by simply  having someone summon you back.

Edit: The Madara that fought Gai is vastly above Toneri and transformed Urashiki, automatically putting him about base Momoshiki and Kinishiki going by your list.

Madara only gets leagues more powerful from there.   We haven't even gotten to The part were Limbo just solos yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 25, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> It took Toneri weeks to even move the moon towards Earth. That's more of the ability of Tenseigan. Toneri didn't have nearly enough power to move the moon on his own which is why he needed naruto+Thousands of byakugan which were powered for generations  of his clan just to accomplish that.


The tenseigan is toneri's power thus it's a feat of his own strength. And yes he did. He was moving it just fine and casually while simultaneously fighting naruto. It was as easy for him to do as it is for you or me to breathe.


MYGod000 said:


> Regardless, Gai already saw Toneri and what he did on the moon and still stated that madara was greater.


Where did gai state this? Show me a screen shot. 


MYGod000 said:


> Madara tanked a punch that can shatter TSB.  It took BSM naruto from last and many clones  using Rasengans to break a TSB.


Toneri's tsb shield withstood multiple attacks from naruto so it's clearly stronger than madara's. He also has way more tsbs. Toneri also took a punch that overpowered his golden sword which is way more impressive. 


MYGod000 said:


> Kurama Being enhanced by some Rikudou chakra is irrelevant when Hagoromo gained his power from the Ten Tails.



Hagomoro was born with his power and he would easily stomp the WA ten tails.


MYGod000 said:


> No, Kurama isn't above none of the Ten Tails. He ran out of chakra just 24hours after his Rikudou power enhancement. So, how is he above any iteration of the Ten Tails is beyond me. Neither Obito or Madara Ten tails ever ran out of chakra in the war.


The ten tails doesn't have unlimited chakra. Even kaguya was weary about using her dimension hoping/kamui so much cause of the amount of chakra it takes. And she was the prime juubi.


MYGod000 said:


> Please stop with your wanking.


Your the only one that is wanking here tho.  


MYGod000 said:


> The Ten tails is a planet ender, Kurama isn't. Ten tails>>>>>>>>>>Kurama


Ten tails isn't a planet buster. The WA version of him is continent+ level and even at his prime he is likely just small planet+. Only kaguya with her ETSB is planet level and that's her strongest attack.


MYGod000 said:


> It's not headcanon. Hagoromo proved that you can return from BFR by simply  having someone summon you back.


He wasn't able to do that by himself and he is more experienced/adapt at utilizing 6 paths powers than juudara. 


MYGod000 said:


> Edit: The Madara that fought Gai is vastly above Toneri and transformed Urashiki, automatically putting him about base Momoshiki and Kinishiki going by your list.


No he isn't. He got low diffed by naruto without naruto even using his full 6 paths sage mode. Kinshiki can very arguably beat that version of juudara. Base momo could too if madara uses anything against him that can be absorbed.


MYGod000 said:


> Madara only gets leagues more powerful from there.   We haven't even gotten to The part were Limbo just solos yet.



Stop wanking limbo. If it can't scratch teen 6 paths sage mode naruto it's not a threat to most otsutsuki.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 25, 2021)

You're competing a senjutsu chidori Eiso from teen Sasuke to a Chidori Katana  from vote 1 level Adult Sasuke that couldn't cut through a kunai


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 26, 2021)

Alita said:


> The tenseigan is toneri's power thus it's a feat of his own strength.



Toneri didn't get the Tenseigan until the last 10mins of the movie.  Toneri Tenseigan was overwhelmed by Kurama 50% power.


Alita said:


> And yes he did. He was moving it just fine and casually while simultaneously fighting naruto. It was as easy for him to do as it is for you or me to breathe.



He only moved it for a little bit, most of the distance was done by Hamura Tenseigan weapon. The moon was already near the Earth and thanks to that all Toneri was going to do was push until it gets caught in Earth gravitational pull. 



Alita said:


> Where did gai state this? Show me a screen shot.


I am pretty sure I've already posted on here, you just been in denial. It was right after Fused momoshiki fight.


Alita said:


> Toneri's tsb shield withstood multiple attacks from naruto so it's clearly stronger than madara's. He also has way more tsbs.


That's head canon.  When and were was it stated that Toneri TSB was stronger than Madara TSB? 
What does have more TSB prove exactly? By your ABC logic that would mean Toneri is more powerful than Hagoromo simply because Toneri has more TSB.


Alita said:


> Toneri also took a punch that overpowered his golden sword which is way more impressive.


That punch was strictly from 50% Kurama. Doesn't matter how badly you try to deny it, he is factually far inferior to the Ten tails in any incarnation  and form outside the Gedo statue.

Gai casual punches in 8th gate shattered TSB shield.  BSM from the last needed multiple and I mean multiple clones using Rasengans to do a casual 8th gate gai feat. Madara laughed at that punch while Toneri was one shorted by just the 9 tails punch who has no feats of even cracking a TSB.


Alita said:


> Hagomoro was born with his power and he would easily stomp the WA ten tails.


Hagoromo powers came from kagauya who shared the power she gained from the chakra fruit of the Ten tails. The WA Ten tails alone put Madara and obito in the level of Hagoromo.




Alita said:


> The ten tails doesn't have unlimited chakra. Even kaguya was weary about using her dimension hoping/kamui so much cause of the amount of chakra it takes. And she was the prime juubi.


The Ten tails has immeasurable Chakra.

Because kagauya was spamming her own personal Jutsu which verbatim states no one else can do on a count of the massive chakra it takes.





Alita said:


> Your the only one that is wanking here tho.


Bruh...the only wanker here is you. 

>Implied more TSB equal better
>Claimed Toneri TSB was stronger with no evidence.

>Implied 50% kurama was above Ten tails 

>Failed to realize only kagauya can spam her own personal Jutsu which no one else has the chakra capable of accomplishing the same feat.

The only wanker is you.





Alita said:


> Ten tails isn't a planet buster.


Never implied he was a planet Buster.

In fact no one in naruto is a legitimate planet Buster. Kaguya needs ETSB and that takes time and everyone on Earth's chakra to do.

They can definitely life wipe a planet that's for sure and That's only a select few people in naruto.



Alita said:


> The WA version of him is continent+ level and even at his prime he is likely just small planet+.


Wrong. Obito's Ten tails already was small planet level.

Edo madara summoning a meteor from space will do continental damage.



Alita said:


> Only kaguya with her ETSB is planet level and that's her strongest attack.



That's planet to star level...like I said above that takes time it's not instantly so it's not a true planet Buster.


Alita said:


> He wasn't able to do that by himself and he is more experienced/adapt at utilizing 6 paths powers than juudara.



Yeah, because he was low on chakra. He used former Kages all of which are weaker than EMS Madara let alone jj Madara.


Alita said:


> No he isn't. He got low diffed by naruto without naruto even using his full 6 paths sage mode.



Yes he is. He is in possession of a tailed beast which in his second form contains small planet level Chakra and is immeasurable in Chakra.

Naruto not even using six paths powers at all one shorted Toneri using just kurama 50% Chakra.

Naruto already admit inferiority to Madara which is why he needed help.


Alita said:


> Kinshiki can very arguably beat that version of juudara. Base momo could too if madara uses anything against him that can be absorbed.



No he can't. They would get one shorted just like the rest since they can't perceive Limbo and any off guard attack is result in Kinishiki momoshiki, and ishiki getting one shorted.


Alita said:


> Stop wanking limbo. If it can't scratch teen 6 paths sage mode naruto it's not a threat to most otsutsuki.


What does that have to do with anything?  Otsutsuki was damage by Kunai knife and weak Jutsu from Kages especially since they're going to be off guard. As it shown in boruto pre fruit kagauya who was weaker than most of them off guarded attack nearly killed ishiki.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 26, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Toneri didn't get the Tenseigan until the last 10mins of the movie.  Toneri Tenseigan was overwhelmed by Kurama 50% power.


Naruto got the other half of kurama after the war. And regardless it doesn't matter what percentage of kurama it was since he like naruto was boosted by the 6 paths powers which puts him in a completely different dimension of strength compared to be fore he got those powers.


MYGod000 said:


> He only moved it for a little bit, most of the distance was done by Hamura Tenseigan weapon. The moon was already near the Earth and thanks to that all Toneri was going to do was push until it gets caught in Earth gravitational pull.


He still moved it at minimum thousands of kilometers which is more impressive than anything juudara did. There was a calc done which determined toneri was moving the moon at hypersonic+ speeds which is thousands of kilometers per second.


MYGod000 said:


> I am pretty sure I've already posted on here, you just been in denial. It was right after Fused momoshiki fight.


No you did not. Either show me some proof or I will assume this is more head canon from you to wank juudara. Gai wasn't even present for momo's final fight against naruto and sauce so he would not even know what he is talking about to begin with.


MYGod000 said:


> That's head canon.  When and were was it stated that Toneri TSB was stronger than Madara TSB?
> What does have more TSB prove exactly? By your ABC logic that would mean Toneri is more powerful than Hagoromo simply because Toneri has more TSB.


Toneri's tsb is stronger because it has better feats including blocking attacks from a stronger foe in adult naruto while juudara's tsb was destroyed by gai. As well as a far more impressive destructive feat in cutting the freaking moon in half. And both hamura and hagomoro should have as many tsb's as toneri.


MYGod000 said:


> That punch was strictly from 50% Kurama. Doesn't matter how badly you try to deny it, he is factually far inferior to the Ten tails in any incarnation  and form outside the Gedo statue.


Not after getting the rikudou powers he isn't. He is still weaker than the prime juubi that fought hag and hamura sure but not the war arc juubi since him and naruto's feats shit on WA juubi's. Even juudara who is stronger than the WA juubi got owned easily by naruto before absorbing the shinju.


MYGod000 said:


> Gai casual punches in 8th gate shattered TSB shield.  BSM from the last needed multiple and I mean multiple clones using Rasengans to do a casual 8th gate gai feat. Madara laughed at that punch while Toneri was one shorted by just the 9 tails punch who has no feats of even cracking a TSB.


And as I just explained to you toneri's tsb's are stronger than juudara's hence the reason it took naruto some effort to deal with them.


MYGod000 said:


> Hagoromo powers came from kagauya who shared the power she gained from the chakra fruit of the Ten tails. The WA Ten tails alone put Madara and obito in the level of Hagoromo.


No it did not stop wanking. Naruto low diffed pre shinju juudara with out even using his full 6 paths sage mode. And he only had half of hagomoro's power that he had not even mastered yet. 


MYGod000 said:


> The Ten tails has immeasurable Chakra.
> 
> Because kagauya was spamming her own personal Jutsu which verbatim states no one else can do on a count of the massive chakra it takes.


The point is if even kaguya can use too much chakra and deplete herself then juubi can too since it is weaker than her.


MYGod000 said:


> Bruh...the only wanker here is you.
> 
> >Implied more TSB equal better
> >Claimed Toneri TSB was stronger with no evidence.
> ...


I already countered/explained all these points. Try agian.


MYGod000 said:


> Never implied he was a planet Buster.


You flat out said he was planet level in one of your previous comments.


MYGod000 said:


> Wrong. Obito's Ten tails already was small planet level.


No it isn't. The WA juubi has no feats to back that up. He is just continental+ at most. Toneri is small planet level from his feat of moving the moon which was calced at such a level and WA juubi has no such feats that put him anywhere near that level.


MYGod000 said:


> Edo madara summoning a meteor from space will do continental damage.


Based on calcs done accepted for narutoverse on this site it is small continent level at most.


MYGod000 said:


> Yeah, because he was low on chakra. He used former Kages all of which are weaker than EMS Madara let alone jj Madara.


It wasn't the kages that performed the feat tho it was hagomoro and there is no proof madara can replicate that. He had to steal kakashi's eye just to go to obito's dimension. And he only had that eye temporarily. 


MYGod000 said:


> Yes he is. He is in possession of a tailed beast which in his second form contains small planet level Chakra and is immeasurable in Chakra.
> 
> Naruto not even using six paths powers at all one shorted Toneri using just kurama 50% Chakra.
> 
> Naruto already admit inferiority to Madara which is why he needed help.


Agian he got low diffed by a rikudou naruto that wasn't at full strength and did not know how to properly utilize all his powers at the time. Madara fought the weakest version of rikudou naruto and and still had a hard time with him to the point he had to run away and get the other rinnegan.


MYGod000 said:


> No he can't. They would get one shorted just like the rest since they can't perceive Limbo and any off guard attack is result in Kinishiki momoshiki, and ishiki getting one shorted.


They should be able sense limbo just fine just like naruto and even if they do get hit it will do nothing to them since even teen 6 paths naruto was unscathed by a limbo attack.


MYGod000 said:


> What does that have to do with anything?  Otsutsuki was damage by Kunai knife and weak Jutsu from Kages especially since they're going to be off guard. As it shown in boruto pre fruit kagauya who was weaker than most of them off guarded attack nearly killed ishiki.



She nearly killed him when his gaurd was down and he did not expect her to turn on him. That's not the same thing as beating him in a fair one on one fight. Kaguya considered momoshiki a threat and isshiki is even stronger than him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dabi (Jan 26, 2021)

Boruto would lose, and if anyone says Boruto wins, their opinion would further support the point that the power scaling in Boruto is garbage.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sage King (Jan 27, 2021)

Naruto using 50℅ BSM to smash Toneri Only scales other Juubito+ godtiers higher lmao.
Imagine trying to use DBZ logic and double standards.
Momo>>Kaguya using statements(And it's pretty clear that it's Pre-fruit Kaguya being referred to)
But we get a clear indication Boro>>Delta via statements.
But some "smart" thinking fans try to run away from the statements and Use feats.
Trying to do the same with Kaguya>>>Ishikki, Momo you get called a hater lmao.

ALSO::
Naruto's best feats are in the war arc.
Toneri is nothing against Hamura let alone Kaguya. And godruto fought Kaguya solo for sometime.
He even matched someone who Kurama said to be at the level of Rikudo Sennin.

1. Fighting Kaguya solo is the biggest feat.Overpowering a PS pulverizing attack.
2. Stalemating a BPS after having fought Juudara and Kaguya.
3.Fighting limbo using sensory abilities alone
4. tanking a six path powered chidori no diff.

NB: those feats doesn't have anything to do with being flashy.

So moon cutter jutsu for toneri is nothing to mention when talking about Juubito+ level characters lol.
Otherwise we could be having statements like Juubi's tenpechi>>>> Teensuke's sixpath powered chidori.

So Juudara claps even if you scale Borushiki above tenseigan Toneri.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 27, 2021)

Alita said:


> Naruto got the other half of kurama after the war. And regardless it doesn't matter what percentage of kurama it was since he like naruto was boosted by the 6 paths powers which puts him in a completely different dimension of strength compared to be fore he got those powers.




Naruto used  up Kurama power 24 hours later after gaining Six path powers.
Were was it stated that Tailed Beast Powers can get higher?But why does that Matter?






First Form incomplete Ten tails is like 10 x the size of Kurama, with Immeasurable chakra.
The Six path Power amp him a bit...sure...but you don't Go from something Being Immeasurable in Power compared to your chakra to Kurama being More powerful than the 10 Tails  just because he Gained his other Half of chakra.
So Kurama getting his other 50% of power+ small six path amp put him greater than Immeasurable?

that is  a Logical Fallacy, and a massive leap in logic at that.



Alita said:


> He still moved it at minimum thousands of kilometers which is more impressive than anything juudara did. There was a calc done which determined toneri was moving the moon at hypersonic+ speeds which is thousands of kilometers per second.



Like I said the Obito incomplete Ten tails in just Second form is small planet level.

Madara Ten tails had 50% of Kurama's chakra and like 99% of the 8 tails chakra. While Obito only had a small fragments  of the 8 and 9 tails. 


Madara incomplete 2nd form Ten tails>>>>>>Obito incomplete 2nd Form Ten tails=Small planet Level




As you can see the Ten tails was just Spamming  chakra out, Kurama was so Vastly below the ten tails in Power it not even funny.  Their are at least 3 Chapters where Kurama admitted to running out of chakra fighting  the ten tails.
You are fighting a Losting battle with this Kurama doesn't have more chakra than the ten tails.
regardless that Power Toneri showed was below the 9 tails.


Alita said:


> No you did not. Either show me some proof or I will assume this is more head canon from you to wank juudara. Gai wasn't even present for momo's final fight against naruto and sauce so he would not even know what he is talking about to begin with.








^this statement was made Right after Momoshiki dead. Gai Saw Base Momoshiki Destroying the Leaf...Everyone did.




Regardless of what you think, everyone Saw Momoshiki attack and release that TBB.


Alita said:


> Toneri's tsb is stronger because it has better feats including blocking attacks from a stronger foe in adult naruto while juudara's tsb was destroyed by gai. As well as a far more impressive destructive feat in cutting the freaking moon in half. And both hamura and hagomoro should have as many tsb's as toneri.


Naruto who had the Multi-Confidential Chakra  From Six path Seals  couldn't even break Madara's TSB.
they don't, so by your Logic Toneri>Hagoromo Simple because he has more TSB.





Alita said:


> Not after getting the rikudou powers he isn't. He is still weaker than the prime juubi that fought hag and hamura sure but not the war arc juubi since him and naruto's feats shit on WA juubi's. Even juudara who is stronger than the WA juubi got owned easily by naruto before absorbing the shinju.



Like I said that is a Leap in Logic and Logical Fallacy.  Kurama is Weaker than the Ten tails as I already explained above.

Small bit of Six path Powers isn't going to make Kurama who is island Level with Naruto Synthesized, to Beyond small Planet Level because of small amp.




Base Six path Mode  Naruto *without Kurama* was already at a Level that he could take Make a Recovering Madara struggle.

Moreover, He was able to Crack the God Tree with his Punch.  Example How an Island Level entity is surpassed Someone that is Small Planet level From being enhanced by bit of Six path powers?



Kakashi no where in that Statement implied it was a Massive amp, Only that his Dojutsu was enhanced due to Six path Powers.
You're literally Just Guesstimating. Naruto only has a Little bit of Six path Powers from the Other Bijuu giving him chakra, and 50% Hagoromo's Own power which he used in the seal.

No, that Six path "amp" isn't going to be enough to Make Island Level Kurama  small Planet level and Above Immeasurable just because.


Alita said:


> And as I just explained to you toneri's tsb's are stronger than juudara's hence the reason it took naruto some effort to deal with them.



I already exampled you that Madara>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Toneri.


Alita said:


> No it did not stop wanking. Naruto low diffed pre shinju juudara with out even using his full 6 paths sage mode. And he only had half of hagomoro's power that he had not even mastered yet.



Hagoromo's Half Power was multi-Continental buddy for Creating half a Moon.  You know the Same thing Naruto and Toneri fought on.   Naruto used the Seal which has Six path Sage powers which is a tier above  six path Powers. Rinnegan Madara already had Six path Powers.


Alita said:


> The point is if even kaguya can use too much chakra and deplete herself then juubi can too since it is weaker than her.



That is a False Equivalent Fallacy.  Kaguya Depleted herself by spamming Her own Personal Jutsu Which is stated no one in the series can even use because of the amount of chakra.




The Ten tails only spamm Juubi Damas....It's Not getting Tired from that, it can spam them as shown in the Flashback.




Alita said:


> I already countered/explained all these points. Try agian.



You didn't, I explained above Why your logic is flawed.


Alita said:


> You flat out said he was planet level in one of your previous comments.



The 2nd form Ten tails has small Planet level chakra, because it was stated by HQ.

Having Planet level chakra, and being a planet Buster are two difference things.



Alita said:


> No it isn't. The WA juubi has no feats to back that up. He is just continental+ at most. Toneri is small planet level from his feat of moving the moon which was calced at such a level and WA juubi has no such feats that put him anywhere near that level.



the Ten tails has small Planet level chakra in his incomplete 2nd Form,  Even TT Obito is above Toneri.



Ten tails>>Toneri


Obito own chakra just extends the Gap.


Madara had Massively More chakra  than Obito

The Ten tails that Madara had was Far More powerful than Obito's.




Alita said:


> Based on calcs done accepted for narutoverse on this site it is small continent level at most.



Regardless,  it proves My Point.  Ten tails  alone has Small Planet Level chakra while in it incomplete 2 form.  this is just with a small Fragment of kurama+ 8 tails chakra.


Alita said:


> It wasn't the kages that performed the feat tho it was hagomoro and there is no proof madara can replicate that. He had to steal kakashi's eye just to go to obito's dimension. And he only had that eye temporarily.



That Madara no sense.  Hagoromo had to Summon them out of Kaguya dimension.  How was Madara going to get into Obito's dimension?  He has nothing to Summon him their but Kakashi Kamui.




All he needs is a clone of himself in Obito Box land to Summon him there...but since he didn't have a anything in Obito world to summon he had to settle for Kamui.

Madara can use wood clone,  shadow Clone, or Limbo clone.  Madara has knowledge of summoning Jutsu so he would be able to use them in anyway he sees fit.


Alita said:


> Agian he got low diffed by a rikudou naruto that wasn't at full strength and did not know how to properly utilize all his powers at the time. Madara fought the weakest version of rikudou naruto and and still had a hard time with him to the point he had to run away and get the other rinnegan.



that was Naruto using The Seals Which had Multi-Continental chakra .


Last I checked Multi-Continental is in the same Ball Park as small Planet level.


Alita said:


> They should be able sense limbo just fine just like naruto and even if they do get hit it will do nothing to them since even teen 6 paths naruto was unscathed by a limbo attack.


Teen Naruto had Six path Sage Powers.  Rikudou and Rikudou no _Sennin_  are two different things.

BM Naruto was unscathed by Limbo attack as well, but he Still was knocked down Just Like SPSM Naruto was.

Does that Mean BM Naruto>>>Limbo?

Seriously,  your Logical fallacy are piss poor.



Alita said:


> She nearly killed him when his gaurd was down and he did not expect her to turn on him.




Exactly...He wasn't Expecting anything. So how will he be expecting Limbo?  Which has all of Madara Abilities.

Limbo+Light fang Combination one shots Isshiki.




Alita said:


> That's not the same thing as beating him in a fair one on one fight. Kaguya considered momoshiki a threat and isshiki is even stronger than him.


Regardless, she beat him and is shown to be far more powerful than him after she gained ten tails.

Momoshiki isn't even More powerful than Madara as Gai already confirmed This for  everyone right after Momoshiki Death.

Adding Boruto who is 80% of Momoshiki isn't going to change much since Each Otsutsuki have different set chakra level.

Urashiki can be handled by just Two Kages.

Kinshiki can be handled by Jutsu Two Kages.

Urashiki already Admitted that Otsutsuki don't possess Senjutsu.  If anything they only have Rikodou chakra, Not Six path Sage chakra. while Madara has Six path Sage Chakra and a lot of it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Azula (Jan 27, 2021)

Onda Vital said:


> Limbo break his neck.


People with otsutsuki powers can probably sense the limbo clone and avoid it.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 27, 2021)

Azula said:


> People with otsutsuki powers can probably sense the limbo clone and avoid it.



they Can't.  Naruto sensed Limbo when he had *Six path Sage powers.* 

You can Argue that Otsutsuki have Rikodou Powers because of the Rinnegan...but they don't Have Senjutsu.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> ^this statement was made Right after Momoshiki dead. Gai Saw Base Momoshiki Destroying the Leaf...Everyone did.


looking at the statement again, you put it yourself, he said
"during the Great Ninja War"

that's the context of his statement.  
which means Momoshiki, or anyone outside of 4th War for that matter, is not included in his statement.  

and before you bring Kaguya up, he was in a Genjutsu during that battle.  
and he didn't face her either when he said "We have ever faced"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 27, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Naruto used  up Kurama power 24 hours later after gaining Six path powers.
> Were was it stated that Tailed Beast Powers can get higher?But why does that Matter?
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that's what you call shit diffing


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 27, 2021)

New Folder said:


> looking at the statement again, you put it yourself, he said
> "during the Great Ninja War"
> 
> that's the context of his statement.
> ...



The conversion had nothing to really do with the great war, It was talking about the importants of Taijutsu and Ninjutsu.





He doesn't say Madara was the great Back then, he said strongest ever.  Context From Gai already Put Madara above Momoshiki.

It shouldn't be that much of a surprise the  Kages even said Rock Lee would be a Perfect Counter to Momoshiki and could handle him.


Edit: I'll Reiterate again, Gai says Madara is the *Strongest they "ever" fought .  *He doesn't make any notion about Madara  power in Past Tenths.


now, If he had said Madara Back then was the Strongest foe we ever faced...Then I'll see your rebuttal as being very Creditable. However, He doesn't he make it very clear that Madara>Momoshiki.

You just need to accept it now, because you sounding pretty salty.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Alita (Jan 28, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Naruto using 50℅ BSM to smash Toneri Only scales other Juubito+ godtiers higher lmao.
> Imagine trying to use DBZ logic and double standards.
> Momo>>Kaguya using statements(And it's pretty clear that it's Pre-fruit Kaguya being referred to)
> But we get a clear indication Boro>>Delta via statements.
> ...



The only juubi jins that scale off of toneri are kaguya and hagomoro. The is no reason to scale obito or madara to him when their feats are clearly inferior. And no, overpowering toneri's golden sword is a better quantifiable feat than anything he did in the WA.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 28, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Naruto used  up Kurama power 24 hours later after gaining Six path powers.
> Were was it stated that Tailed Beast Powers can get higher?But why does that Matter?
> 
> 
> ...


He's stronger cause him and naruto have better feats as I have already explained. And I already debunked juubi having unlimited chakra. If kaguya can run out so can juubi.


MYGod000 said:


> Like I said the Obito incomplete Ten tails in just Second form is small planet level.
> 
> Madara Ten tails had 50% of Kurama's chakra and like 99% of the 8 tails chakra. While Obito only had a small fragments  of the 8 and 9 tails.
> 
> ...


No he isn't cause obito has no feats putting him at such a level period. The bijuu bombs juubi used were just continent level. 


MYGod000 said:


> ^this statement was made Right after Momoshiki dead. Gai Saw Base Momoshiki Destroying the Leaf...Everyone did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gai stated he was the strongest he ever fought which is true. Problem is there are many other foes that he never fought that don't apply to that statement which includes kaguya, momoshiki, isshiki, toneri, etc. He never saw momo at full strength and there is no proof he even saw the stadium destroyed. It's not like everyone in konoha watched the chunin exams at once.


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto who had the Multi-Confidential Chakra  From Six path Seals  couldn't even break Madara's TSB.
> they don't, so by your Logic Toneri>Hagoromo Simple because he has more TSB.


Again the naruto madara fought was the weakest version of him of him with rikudou powers and he spent most of the fight getting his ass kicked or running away. And no that is not what I said or implied at all. Your just making things up as usual.


MYGod000 said:


> Like I said that is a Leap in Logic and Logical Fallacy.  Kurama is Weaker than the Ten tails as I already explained above.


Rikudou kyuubi has better feats than WA juubi so no it isn't.


MYGod000 said:


> Small bit of Six path Powers isn't going to make Kurama who is island Level with Naruto Synthesized, to Beyond small Planet Level because of small amp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really underestimate just how massive of a boost the rikudou amp is. And kyuubi was country level before the boost based on calcs done here. Obito went from city level to continent level after becoming the juubi jin which is a huge boost as well. Kakashi got a far smaller amount of it from obito.


MYGod000 said:


> I already exampled you that Madara>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Toneri.


No you didn't. Based on feats it's the other way around.


MYGod000 said:


> Hagoromo's Half Power was multi-Continental buddy for Creating half a Moon.  You know the Same thing Naruto and Toneri fought on.   Naruto used the Seal which has Six path Sage powers which is a tier above  six path Powers. Rinnegan Madara already had Six path Powers.


All the seal grants naruto is the ability to seal away kaguya. There is no proof it enhances his stats to a further degree and his feats were better after losing it anyway.


MYGod000 said:


> That is a False Equivalent Fallacy.  Kaguya Depleted herself by spamming Her own Personal Jutsu Which is stated no one in the series can even use because of the amount of chakra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point you continue to ignore is that KAGUYA DOES NOT HAVE UNLIMITED CHAKRA. IF SHE SPAMS HER TECHNIQUES TOO MUCH SHE WILL RUN OUT WHICH ALSO MEANS JUUBI DOES NOT HAVE UNLIMITED CHAKRA EITHER.


MYGod000 said:


> You didn't, I explained above Why your logic is flawed.
> 
> 
> The 2nd form Ten tails has small Planet level chakra, because it was stated by HQ.


You haven't explained shit. You just keep repeating the same talking points that I have debunked without proof of what you claim or faulty proof. And I'm talking about destructive feats not chakra levels.


MYGod000 said:


> Having Planet level chakra, and being a planet Buster are two difference things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agian I'm talking about destructive feats and who wins in a fight not chakra levels. From what we have seen of toneri he would kick madara, obito, and WA juubi's asses.


MYGod000 said:


> That Madara no sense.  Hagoromo had to Summon them out of Kaguya dimension.  How was Madara going to get into Obito's dimension?  He has nothing to Summon him their but Kakashi Kamui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If madara could do this as you claim he would not have needed to steal kakashi's eye in the first place. He can't. And thus cannot deal with dimensional bfr.


MYGod000 said:


> Last I checked Multi-Continental is in the same Ball Park as small Planet level.


You don't know what your talking about then. There is a *huge* difference between multi continent level and small planet level.


MYGod000 said:


> Teen Naruto had Six path Sage Powers.  Rikudou and Rikudou no _Sennin_  are two different things.
> 
> BM Naruto was unscathed by Limbo attack as well, but he Still was knocked down Just Like SPSM Naruto was.
> 
> ...


What you are saying makes absolutely no sense. The madara that fought the bijuu was not a juubi jin so the comparison is retarded.


MYGod000 said:


> Exactly...He wasn't Expecting anything. So how will he be expecting Limbo?  Which has all of Madara Abilities.
> 
> Limbo+Light fang Combination one shots Isshiki.


They couldn't deal with the far weaker teen rsm naruto so they are no threat to isshiki no matter how many times you say they are sorry.  


MYGod000 said:


> Regardless, she beat him and is shown to be far more powerful than him after she gained ten tails.


Which doesn't mean anything for reasons I already explained.


MYGod000 said:


> Momoshiki isn't even More powerful than Madara as Gai already confirmed This for  everyone right after Momoshiki Death.


I already debunked your gai statement so no. Transformed momo destroys juudara.


MYGod000 said:


> Adding Boruto who is 80% of Momoshiki isn't going to change much since Each Otsutsuki have different set chakra level.


You can argue over borushiki but he has faster reflexes for sure than juudara from his reaction to amateratsu and if he gets close enough to bfr him then it's over for him.


MYGod000 said:


> Urashiki can be handled by just Two Kages.


We saw him fight two kages and they could not win even win he was holding back and not going all out so no. Even with sasuke's assistance him and gaara could only temporarily restrain him.


MYGod000 said:


> Kinshiki can be handled by Jutsu Two Kages.


They had help from sasuke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alita said:


> He's stronger cause him and naruto have better feats as I have already explained. And I already debunked juubi having unlimited chakra. If kaguya can run out so can juubi.



Okay...so feat>statements then right?

she gained even more chakra right after that statement anyways.  Toneri is weaker than Hamura, while Madara surpassed Hagoromo.




Alita said:


> No he isn't cause obito has no feats putting him at such a level period. The bijuu bombs juubi used were just continent level.



statements from both Series stats Ten tails is planet level.  It doesn't matter what you think, when It factually being told to us how powerful they are.  Toneri isn't planet level.


Alita said:


> Gai stated he was the strongest he ever fought which is true. Problem is there are many other foes that he never fought that don't apply to that statement which includes kaguya, momoshiki, isshiki, toneri, etc.


He saw Momoshiki, and what he did to Adult naruto and still stated Madara was superior.

by Feats Madara is leagues above Momoshiki even before he gained JJ.



By Feats...this is only Going to destroy the leaf


We see Momoshiki attacking Earth and none of his D/C attack compare to JJ Madara.

now don't be a Hypocrite here, you made your grave now you have to sleep in it. Feats>Statements according to you.


Alita said:


> He never saw momo at full strength and there is no proof he even saw the stadium destroyed. It's not like everyone in konoha watched the chunin exams at once.



wrong, we saw Momoshiki attacking the earth while he was at full power and none of his attack surpassed JJ Madara.



Alita said:


> *Again the naruto madara fought was the weakest version of him of him with rikudou powers *and he spent most of the fight getting his ass kicked or running away. And no that is not what I said or implied at all. Your just making things up as usual.



You Keep saying the bold, but I've yet to See proof.  Adult Naruto was Knocked by an attack that was going to Just destroy the Leaf village.





Alita said:


> Rikudou kyuubi has better feats than WA juubi so no it isn't.



You claimed I used headcanon while you're Walking around here talking about Rikudou Kyuubi as if that even a thing.

By your Logic Kyuubi was already Rikudou Because he comes from the ten tails Powers which is stated to already have Rikudou powers.


Both Madara and Obito Gained Rikudou powers Via Ten tails, and Kyuubi powers is the Ten tails Powers.  Even Hagoromo split Kyuubi power from the Ten tails. Your logic is flaw af.


Alita said:


> You really underestimate just how massive of a boost the rikudou amp is. And kyuubi was country level before the boost based on calcs done here. Obito went from city level to continent level after becoming the juubi jin which is a huge boost as well. Kakashi got a far smaller amount of it from obito.




That does nothing but Just solidify My own argument about the ten tails since it already Massively bigger than Kyuubi, has Massively more chakra than Kyuubi.

Obito did that using the Juubi which the Kyuubi chakra comes from.


Alita said:


> No you didn't. Based on feats it's the other way around.



Base on Feats Momoshiki isn't even above EMS Madara+Kyuubi Combined.  which is stated to have the power to destroy the whole Land Hashirama and Madara was fighting in.


Alita said:


> All the seal grants naruto is the ability to seal away kaguya. There is no proof it enhances his stats to a further degree and his feats were better after losing it anyway.



No it didn't. Kaguya Saw Hagoromo's chakra which in the seals, Every Jutsu is Made up of chakra.

With the Seals Naruto Created a Multi-Continental structures.


Alita said:


> The point you continue to ignore is that KAGUYA DOES NOT HAVE UNLIMITED CHAKRA.


She does have unlimited chakra Because everyone on earth chakra she can use to refill herself.




Alita said:


> IF SHE SPAMS HER TECHNIQUES TOO MUCH SHE WILL RUN OUT WHICH ALSO MEANS JUUBI DOES NOT HAVE UNLIMITED CHAKRA EITHER.



Already told you she can keep spamming all her Jutsu, and use mugen more than once.


^ Can extract Chakra from people Trapped in on Earth anytime she needs to which increases her powers exponentially compared to what it was before. 


Alita said:


> You haven't explained shit. You just keep repeating the same talking points that I have debunked without proof of what you claim or faulty proof. And I'm talking about destructive feats not chakra levels.



That has been You actually. I've asked you to prove Adult Naruto with Feats is above Teen Naruto pages ago and you still haven't shown anything.


Alita said:


> Agian I'm talking about destructive feats and who wins in a fight not chakra levels. From what we have seen of toneri he would kick madara, obito, and WA juubi's asses.



Chakra level matters here buddy that is the Reason why Adult Naruto and sasuke couldn't hope to win against Isshiki because his chakra>>>>theirs.


If power means they can't win then Like I said More chakra=Equals Stronger.


Alita said:


> If madara could do this as you claim he would not have needed to steal kakashi's eye in the first place. He can't. And thus cannot deal with dimensional bfr.



Can't you not read? I said he needs a Clone to be in Obito's Dimension for him to summon himself their without Kamui.


Alita said:


> You don't know what your talking about then. There is a *huge* difference between multi continent level and small planet level.



Not really but okay.


Alita said:


> What you are saying makes absolutely no sense. The madara that fought the bijuu was not a juubi jin so the comparison is retarded.



It isn't retarded, because you argued Because Limbo didn't do any damage to Naruto that means it wouldn't damage Otsutsuki.

I was saying Limbo didn't Damage BM Naruto either going by your logic.  Regardless, Kaguya was damaged by Sakura.

Fused Momoshiki was Damage by Boruto off Guard Rasengan Strike

Kinshiki was damaged by Kages.

so according to you, Everyone i Just named can do more damage to Otsutsuki than Limbo...and you want to talk about something being Retarded?




Alita said:


> They couldn't deal with the far weaker teen rsm naruto so they are no threat to isshiki no matter how many times you say they are sorry.




waht do you mean? They were handling Teen Naruto just fine.  The only threat to them was the Seal, which has Multi-Continental Chakra by itself together can create a Moon which is Small Planet level.
That is just the seals we haven't even talked about the Six path Powers they can stack on those Seals.


Like I said Kaguya already defeated Isshiki.


Alita said:


> Which doesn't mean anything for reasons I already explained.
> 
> I already debunked your gai statement so no. Transformed momo destroys juudara.



You didn't debunk anything As I showed you His Attacks Did nothing to even the Kages who survived. Even people who were Caught in Base Momoshiki explosions survived his attack.  If Fodder is surviving him...how is he any type of threat to Madara?





Alita said:


> You can argue over borushiki but he has faster reflexes for sure than juudara from his reaction to amateratsu and if he gets close enough to bfr him then it's over for him.



Now you are Conceding good because you were making yourself look like a fool in here.

I can argue Madara over Momoshiki via Statement and Feats as well so pick your Poison.

Statements from Gai which admitts that Base Momoshiki was inferior to Madara that he fought.

Feats Of Base Momoshiki Attacking the Earth and still not even doing Country level D/C


It's easy to call yourself a god when every planet you attack are not even Kage tier.  the moment he attacked Earth he started running from Kages. Which is a feat below  Pre-Jj Madara.




Alita said:


> We saw him fight two kages and they could not win even win he was holding back and not going all out so no. Even with sasuke's assistance him and gaara could only temporarily restrain him.



that is Just Two Kages...which according to someone in another thread is a *nagato level feat.*

Congrats on Proving base Momoshiki Holding back is nagato level.

Edo Madara fought 5 Kages while Holding back.


Alita said:


> They had help from sasuke.



Not for most of it.  I can prove that.


While you're at it prove those scans for Adult Naruto and Sasuke for me i've been waiting and you still haven't brought anything to this discussion proving your claim.

by feats they are Weaker than Teen Naruto and sasuke.


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jan 28, 2021)

I must say it is entertaining how Boruto shits all over the "muh featz" crowd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 28, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I must say it is entertaining how Boruto shits all over the "muh featz" crowd.


Far too easy. 

I do find it entertaining myself, how they put so much stock in Feat argument, but the moment Boruto comes in they want to renege  and make excuses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sage King (Jan 28, 2021)

Alita said:


> The only juubi jins that scale off of toneri are kaguya and hagomoro. The is no reason to scale obito or madara to him when their feats are clearly inferior. And no, overpowering toneri's golden sword is a better quantifiable feat than anything he did in the WA.



What? lol
Juubi jins scale above BSM Naruto my man lmao.
Hence they are stronger than Toneri.
And Since when is a feat called better because of it's AOE?
In other words Juubi's tenpechi>>>>>>>Madara's ranton koga and six path sasuke's chidori?
godruto overpowered an attack that pulvarizeed a PS.
A Six path enhanced PS i repeat.
How can an attack overpowered by 50℅ BSM become better than an attack that overpowered an attack that pulverized a PS??? LMAO
How is getting an attack overpowered by BSM Naruto bttr than making Kaguya run to another Dimension.
Or blocking a vacuum palms with chakra arms for sometime.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 28, 2021)

Sage King said:


> What? lol
> Juubi jins scale above BSM Naruto my man lmao.
> Hence they are stronger than Toneri.
> And Since when is a feat called better because of it's AOE?
> ...




He will never be able to answer those Questions.


@Alita 







^These Feats are beyond Toneri feats and anything he can do. 

SPSM Naruto from the WA Arc overpowered Kaguya attack, Forced Kaguya to run,  and Manage to Obliterate a PS AMP by Rikudou chakra.

Being able to hold off Kaguya in a fight is a feat Leagues above Toneri Pay grade.  that naruto is below Madara.

BTW Naruto is inferior to Madara, who can accomplish those same feats against Kaguya.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 29, 2021)

Sage King said:


> What? lol
> Juubi jins scale above BSM Naruto my man lmao.
> Hence they are stronger than Toneri.
> And Since when is a feat called better because of it's AOE?
> ...



The naruto that fought toneri was enhanced greatly by the 6 paths chakra hagomoro gave him. He is obviously far stronger than the bsm naruto juubito fought. He also has far better feats obviously.

Jigen kicked a stronger sasuke out of his PS and while in his weakest state. Destroying PS isn't a difficult thing to do for the stronger god tiers. Kaguya also won the vaccum palm clash between her and naruto and wasn't trying to kill him to begin with till later on in the fight.

I'm speaking in regards to the people who are obssessed with on panel destructive feats and use that excuse as a means to downplay boruto era characters. Toneri had the best on panel one in the series since we never got to see the actual full scale destruction of kaguya's etsb since she was sealed away before it could finish.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 29, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Okay...so feat>statements then right?
> 
> she gained even more chakra right after that statement anyways.  Toneri is weaker than Hamura, while Madara surpassed Hagoromo.


Madara is not stronger than hagomoro. He could not even beat teen rinnegan sauce and teen rsm naruto who are weaker than hagomoro.


MYGod000 said:


> statements from both Series stats Ten tails is planet level.  It doesn't matter what you think, when It factually being told to us how powerful they are.  Toneri isn't planet level.


There is literally no statement in the manga that says the war arc 10 tails has planet level firepower. Agian I am taking about destructive power not chakra.


MYGod000 said:


> He saw Momoshiki, and what he did to Adult naruto and still stated Madara was superior.


No he didn't. You still have not provided proof of this or that he was at the stadium during the chunin exams. And even if he was he did not fight momo or see him at his strongest so it still doesn't prove anything.


MYGod000 said:


> by Feats Madara is leagues above Momoshiki even before he gained JJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was referring to transformed momo being stronger than juudara not base momo who is more situational depending on what madara uses against him. Tho if you really want to be anal with the on panel feats juudara doesn't have much if anything in regards to massive scale on panel destructive feats. You could argue the chibaku tensei's were him just creating big rocks rather than him destroying anything.


MYGod000 said:


> You Keep saying the bold, but I've yet to See proof.  Adult Naruto was Knocked by an attack that was going to Just destroy the Leaf village.


I have explained why numerous times you just choose to ignore it or go on a rant about chakra levels which has nothing to with much of anything we are discussing. His feats in the last were flat out better than what he show cased in the WA.


MYGod000 said:


> You claimed I used headcanon while you're Walking around here talking about Rikudou Kyuubi as if that even a thing.
> 
> By your Logic Kyuubi was already Rikudou Because he comes from the ten tails Powers which is stated to already have Rikudou powers.
> 
> ...


When hagomoro gave naruto rikudou powers it did not just enhance naruto but kurama as well. I don't know why this is so hard for you to understand. Before hagomoro gave kyuubi the power I agree he was weaker but after that boost he was clearly stronger than the war arc 10 tails based on how easily naruto defeated pre shinju absorption juudara who is already much stronger than the war arc ten tails by itself. Only the prime juubi that hagomoro and hamura fought in the past would be superior not the war arc one.


MYGod000 said:


> That does nothing but Just solidify My own argument about the ten tails since it already Massively bigger than Kyuubi, has Massively more chakra than Kyuubi.




You really have an unhealthy obssession with chakra levels dude. Having more chakra =/= being stronger than someone

If the opposite was true part 1 naruto would be stronger than kakashi and zabuza which we know is not true. Kakuzu would also be stronger than itachi which we also know is not true.


MYGod000 said:


> With the Seals Naruto Created a Multi-Continental structures.
> 
> She does have unlimited chakra Because everyone on earth chakra she can use to refill herself.
> 
> ...


What are you even talking about?  Naruto didn't make a multi continental structures with his seal.  

So now your using prime kaguya instead of regular kaguya to defend your argument? Even this doesn't give her unlimited chakra technically tho since the people she draws chakra from do not have unlimited chakra and can eventually run out. Regardless it still means the wa juubi does not have unlimited chakra since as I explained before regular kaguya can run out.

Regular kaguya chakra levels >>> juudara's chakra levels >>> WA juubi's chakra levels


MYGod000 said:


> That has been You actually. I've asked you to prove Adult Naruto with Feats is above Teen Naruto pages ago and you still haven't shown anything.


I've explained why numerous times including once agian in this very post. Not repeating myself for the umteenth time.


MYGod000 said:


> Chakra level matters here buddy that is the Reason why Adult Naruto and sasuke couldn't hope to win against Isshiki because his chakra>>>>theirs.
> 
> 
> If power means they can't win then Like I said More chakra=Equals Stronger.


Nothing you posted here proves your point. Chakra levels do not matter in regards to strength but instead what matters is your skill and ability at utilizing your chakra in combat. 


MYGod000 said:


> Can't you not read? I said he needs a Clone to be in Obito's Dimension for him to summon himself their without Kamui.


And I said he has no feats to suggest he can do that which you have yet to disprove.


MYGod000 said:


> Not really but okay.
> 
> 
> It isn't retarded, because you argued Because Limbo didn't do any damage to Naruto that means it wouldn't damage Otsutsuki.
> ...


Me saying that people who are as strong or stronger than teen rsm can tank limbo isn't ridiculous or retarded when naruto himself no sold a limbo attack. Your just overrating limbo as usual.


MYGod000 said:


> waht do you mean? They were handling Teen Naruto just fine.  The only threat to them was the Seal, which has Multi-Continental Chakra by itself together can create a Moon which is Small Planet level.
> That is just the seals we haven't even talked about the Six path Powers they can stack on those Seals.


Juudara was getting his butt kicked and on the defensive for most of the fight agianst naruto and sasuke.


MYGod000 said:


> Like I said Kaguya already defeated Isshiki.


With a sneak attack while his gaurd was down which doesn't mean anything. Put juudara in the same situation and he would get his butt kicked too.


MYGod000 said:


> You didn't debunk anything As I showed you His Attacks Did nothing to even the Kages who survived. Even people who were Caught in Base Momoshiki explosions survived his attack.  If Fodder is surviving him...how is he any type of threat to Madara?


People were not caught in his blast cause naruto and others saved/protected them. His attacks destroyed the best defenses of naruto and sasuke they would annihalate juudara.


MYGod000 said:


> Now you are Conceding good because you were making yourself look like a fool in here.


I'm not conceding anything just pointing out you can argue over this. My opinion remains unchanged.


MYGod000 said:


> that is Just Two Kages...which according to someone in another thread is a *nagato level feat.*
> 
> Congrats on Proving base Momoshiki Holding back is nagato level.
> 
> Edo Madara fought 5 Kages while Holding back.


Base momo casually beat BM bee who is already a top tier stronger than nagato so I don't know what you are talking about. 

Also the boruto era gokage are obviously stronger than the war arc ones.


MYGod000 said:


> Base on Feats Momoshiki isn't even above EMS Madara+Kyuubi Combined.  which is stated to have the power to destroy the whole Land Hashirama and Madara was fighting in.


So you think EMS madara can beat someone that can throw down with adult naruto and sauce simultaneously?  

Yeah okay were done here dude. There is only so much madara wank and stupidity even I can put up with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alita said:


> The naruto that fought toneri was enhanced greatly by the 6 paths chakra hagomoro gave him.


How is this even relevant?  Naruto that fought Juubi obito didn't have six paths powers yet.



Alita said:


> He is obviously far stronger than the bsm naruto juubito fought.


Obviously... because Naruto how fought Juubi obito wasn't enhanced by six paths powers at that point in the story.



Alita said:


> He also has far better feats obviously.



He doesn't, Naruto the last Struggle with Toneri...kaguya is leagues beyond Toneri.

The Greatest D/C attack in Toneri arsenal was blocked by the kybuui chakra.




Alita said:


> Jigen kicked a stronger sasuke out of his PS and while in his weakest state.


Kaguya defeated Prime ishiki.




Alita said:


> Destroying PS isn't a difficult thing to do for the stronger god tiers.


Then why wasn't Momoshiki able to? 
You keep saying the Adult fate bros are stronger..but refuse to give Dialogue or statement to prove that. You just assume because they are older that means stronger...but I've yet to see any decent feat saying otherwise.

Since According to you "feats>statements" 




Alita said:


> Kaguya also won the vaccum palm clash between her and naruto and wasn't trying to kill him to begin with till later on in the fight.



When she did try to kill him she used all killing ash bone which naruto needed to Dodge.


Alita said:


> I'm speaking in regards to the people who are obssessed with on panel destructive feats and use that excuse as a means to downplay boruto era characters.


Hold up...you were the one who said "feat>statements" to begin with.

It doesn't have to be strictly feats I'll settle for a statement proclaiming adult naruto beyond six path naruto from the war arc.



Alita said:


> Toneri had the best on panel one in the series since we never got to see the actual full scale destruction of kaguya's etsb since she was sealed away before it could finish.


The best in terms of flashy.

Kaguya even without ETSB is beyond Toneri. She owns everyone Chakra. Including his, since he exist because of branch clan of the Otsutsuki Hamura. 

Hell per the movie Hamura>>>>>>>Toneri

As per canon Hagoromo>>>>>>>Hamura

You don't even have to agree...the people who made the Last naruto movie made it clear That base Sharingan Hagoromo can one shot Hamura.

You need to accept that Toneri is pretty much fodder to Juubi Jins.

Ten tails with small piece of the 8 tails and kyuubi chakra has small planet chakra while not even in his final form.


Boruto manga has already inferred to the readers that the Ten tails are planet level.

Kaguya's Ten tails>>>>>other Ten tails=planet level

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alita said:


> Madara is not stronger than hagomoro. He could not even beat teen rinnegan sauce and teen rsm naruto who are weaker than hagomoro.


Madara holds more chakra than Hagoromo.



Alita said:


> There is literally no statement in the manga that says the war arc 10 tails has planet level firepower.


He has planet level chakra.

His D/C is continental to Continental+ level.



Alita said:


> Agian I am taking about destructive power not chakra.



Toneri D/C was continental level. Splitting the moon in half is continental level feat. The Ten tails can spam Continental level attacks all day... Toneri can't.


Alita said:


> No he didn't. You still have not provided proof of this or that he was at the stadium during the chunin exams.


I did, I showed that scan on like the first page or two. And if not I'll post it again when I get on a computer.



Alita said:


> And even if he was he did not fight momo or see him at his strongest so it still doesn't prove anything.


Now you are moving the goalpost.


First, you claimed I've not showed proof of Gai present in the exams. now you're saying even if I showed proof...that it means nothing, because Gai never fought Momoshiki.

The fact that two Kages are enough to battle momoshiki and live should tell you weather Gai fought Momoshiki or not it irrelevant 8th gate gai would have killed him in a couple punches unless he ate Kinishiki.


Alita said:


> I was referring to transformed momo being stronger than juudara not base momo who is more situational depending on what madara uses against him.


So I'll accept your concession on base Momoshiki and won't mention him any more then.

Fused momoshiki didn't even kill the Kages even after he was targeting them. None of fused momoshiki casual punches are going to harm Madara who can tank casual punches that can shatter TSB which can tank super Juubi Damas from The Ten tails.



Alita said:


> Tho if you really want to be anal with the on panel feats juudara doesn't have much if anything in regards to massive scale on panel destructive feats.


That's irrelevant. Madara has never been huge on D/C  feats.  BM naruto is more D/C than EMS Madara... doesn't mean Madara is weaker.



Alita said:


> You could argue the chibaku tensei's were him just creating big rocks rather than him destroying anything.



Madara isn't big on D/C. 


Alita said:


> I have explained why numerous times you just choose to ignore it or go on a rant about chakra levels which has nothing to with much of anything we are discussing. His feats in the last were flat out better than what he show cased in the WA.


I've explained to you why naruto holding off Kaguya is a bigger feat than Anything Toneri has done.




Alita said:


> When hagomoro gave naruto rikudou powers it did not just enhance naruto but kurama as well.


That's headcanon. Kyuubi was born from Ten tails which Hagoromo powers come from.



Alita said:


> I don't know why this is so hard for you to understand. Before hagomoro gave kyuubi the power I agree he was weaker but after that boost he was clearly stronger than the war arc 10 tails based on how easily naruto defeated pre shinju absorption juudara who is already much stronger than the war arc ten tails by itself.


Bruh....what are you even talking about....

Naruto wasn't even using the 9 tails powers when he fight pre-shinju JJ Madara.






Alita said:


> Only the prime juubi that hagomoro and hamura fought in the past would be superior not the war arc one.


Regardless the way arc Juubi was bare minimal small planet in chakra with just small piece of 8 and 9 tails chakra.



Alita said:


> You really have an unhealthy obssession with chakra levels dude.


No just speaking facts.



Alita said:


> Having more chakra =/= being stronger than someone.



More chakra equal stronger.


Alita said:


> If the opposite was true part 1 naruto would be stronger than kakashi and zabuza which we know is not true.


The moment naruto was possessed by Kyuubi he was above kakash and zabuza. Even Haku admit inferiority to naruto after he used the Kyuubi Chakra.
Kaguya is above madara because she has greater chakra.



Alita said:


> Kakuzu would also be stronger than itachi which we also know is not true.



Stronger... remain to be seen...but better? Nope  itachi wins that.


Alita said:


> What are you even talking about?  Naruto didn't make a multi continental structures with his seal.


Naruto and sasuke together created a moon


Alita said:


> So now your using prime kaguya instead of regular kaguya to defend your argument?



No, I'm using the moon they created using the seals.


Alita said:


> Even this doesn't give her unlimited chakra technically tho since the people she draws chakra from do not have unlimited chakra and can eventually run out.




That won't be for along time since there much more people around now than it was back then. The people kaguya can draw power from is also much more powerful.


Alita said:


> Regardless it still means the wa juubi does not have unlimited chakra since as I explained before regular kaguya can run out.



If you noticed I never said the Juubi has unlimited Chakra in the first place. I said the Juubi has immeasurable Chakra. Even obito said the Ten tails has near unlimited Chakra, and that was him talking about the complete ten tails. At the end of the day, I never said the Ten tails has unlimited Chakra...so why are you trying to straw man me?


Alita said:


> Regular kaguya chakra levels >>> juudara's chakra levels >>> WA juubi's chakra levels



Revived kagauya chakra level>>>Rinne-Sharingan Madara chakra level+Divine Tree w/Everyone on earth Chakra>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ten tails second revival by Madara>>>>>>>>>>>Ten tails first revival by obito=small planet level Chakra


Alita said:


> I've explained why numerous times including once agian in this very post. Not repeating myself for the umteenth time.



You repeatedly saying the same thing and trying to straw man me doesn't prove your claims. 


Alita said:


> Nothing you posted here proves your point. Chakra levels do not matter in regards to strength but instead what matters is your skill and ability at utilizing your chakra in combat.


Naruto skills in chakra was able to hold off Kaguya. Which is beyond Toneri and anything he was trying to do. Kaguya can destroy PS with casual Taijutu attacks. Toneri strongest attack couldn't even cut through Kyuubi chakra.  Even BPS Sasuke destroyed Asura mode Kyuubi.








Alita said:


> And I said he has no feats to suggest he can do that which you have yet to disprove.



He do, he has the same Jutsu Hagoromo used to summon naruto and sasuke back from Kaguya's dimension.


Alita said:


> Me saying that people who are as strong or stronger than teen rsm can tank limbo isn't ridiculous or retarded when naruto himself no sold a limbo attack.


It is a dumb argument, because the people I just named that was able to damage and hurt Otsutsuki members are weaker than Limbo.



Alita said:


> Your just overrating limbo as usual.



Or you are just downplaying Limbo. Since According to you logic Kages are stronger than Limbo for being able to damage Otsutsuki members.

The same Kages who got troll diff by fodder shinobi.


Alita said:


> Juudara was getting his butt kicked and on the defensive for most of the fight agianst naruto and sasuke.


You are overrating that fight as usual. Naruto couldn't even touch Madara without Sasuke's Rinnegan ability (which did nothing to Madara) Naruto using shikaku sealing Jutsu+amping it with six paths sage powers  didn't even do anything to Madara.



Alita said:


> With a sneak attack while his gaurd was down which doesn't mean anything.


Off guard attacked results in ishiki missing his lower body? Okay.

Like I said limbo neggs.



Alita said:


> Put juudara in the same situation and he would get his butt kicked too.



Nope Because of limbo. The moment he is hit by an attack Limbo will replace him. Madara has high speed regeneration so...he isn't ending up like Ishiki.


Alita said:


> People were not caught in his blast cause naruto and others saved/protected them.


That fine his attack still was weak.



Alita said:


> His attacks destroyed the best defenses of naruto and sasuke they would annihalate juudara.


Umm...light fang would have instantly destroyed Naruto and Sasuke defense.  Those structure are made of chakra, and light fang cuts all things in the naruto verse in half at the speed of light. 



Alita said:


> I'm not conceding anything just pointing out you can argue over this.


Well you already admit to only talking about fused momoshiki over Madara.




Alita said:


> My opinion remains unchanged.


That fine you can have your opinions, I'm not speaking of an opinionated nature but of factual nature.


Alita said:


> Base momo casually beat BM bee who is already a top tier stronger than nagato so I don't know what you are talking about.



That was mainly due to bee not having any knowledge of who his opponents are. You seen once the Kages gained knowledge of how momoshiki fights they mid diff him.

Killer bee>>>those Kages.


Even momoshiki and kinshiki admitted that the strongest people was were naruto, sasuke and killer bee. He compared killer bee chakra to Sasuke's.


Alita said:


> Also the boruto era gokage are obviously stronger than the war arc ones.



Again where is the proof of that? We see those same Gokages get low diff by fodder.


Alita said:


> So you think EMS madara can beat someone that can throw down with adult naruto and sauce simultaneously?


I wasn't talking about fused momoshiki when I said that.

He can surely damage fused momoshiki. Even boruto pre karma was able to do that.


Alita said:


> Yeah okay were done here dude. There is only so much madara wank and stupidity even I can put up with.


Stupidity?? Bruh you weren't even able to prove anything in this debate. It's funny you actually think you done anything here. The only wanker is you. Without any proof you claimed the New Gokages are stronger than the war arc one.

Onhoki is above the new Kages still. Juubi Jins obito casual Kages like Hashirama, minato, Hiruzen, and Tobirama.  Momoshiki struggle with weaker Kages.

None of the new Kages outside of Adult naruto can be argued above Them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andrew10458 (Jan 29, 2021)

Alita said:


> With a sneak attack while his gaurd was down which doesn't mean anything. Put juudara in the same situation and he would get his butt kicked too.


Something like this already happened to him though he let his guard down was was rewarded with a fist through his chest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shazam (Jan 29, 2021)

Illusory said:


> Boruto manga might also just have thrown scaling out the window.



That happened in the WA

Reactions: Useful 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Jan 29, 2021)

New Folder said:


> [spoiler 54] Boruto Vs JJ Madara​

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Sage King (Jan 30, 2021)

Alita said:


> The naruto that fought toneri was enhanced greatly by the 6 paths chakra hagomoro gave him. He is obviously far stronger than the bsm naruto juubito fought. He also has far better feats obviously.
> 
> Jigen kicked a stronger sasuke out of his PS and while in his weakest state. Destroying PS isn't a difficult thing to do for the stronger god tiers. Kaguya also won the vaccum palm clash between her and naruto and wasn't trying to kill him to begin with till later on in the fight.
> 
> I'm speaking in regards to the people who are obssessed with on panel destructive feats and use that excuse as a means to downplay boruto era characters. Toneri had the best on panel one in the series since we never got to see the actual full scale destruction of kaguya's etsb since she was sealed away before it could finish.



What Hag's chakra?
Fragments of Bijju≠Hag's chakra
The SPS  that Naruto has as an adult comes from fragments of bijuus.
Naruto in the last was 50℅BSM+ an enhanced base from( bijuu fragments six path senjutsu)
And Juubito>>>>50℅ BSM+ enhanced base.
And the fact Juubito has more raw chakra than BSM Naruto would make it even clear.
Naruto used raw chakra to block a moon splitter. And Juubito only need to block that attack with a hand coated with chakra at least on BSM Naruto level which he can do with ease.

And Juubito has an aoe attack at least on Toneri's level.
A single Juubidama from 2nd form Juubi had its shockwaves felt in the battlefield when it was teleported by minato into the sea.
And Juubito could make 4of those. They are not comparable to toneri's because they exploded in a barrier.

Naruto clashed with Kaguya's palms and wasn't swatted away instanty. 
While Teensuke's PS was pulvarized instantly.
He overpowered a PS busting attack with boil release
Which is impressive than any feat in the last.
Fighting Kaguya solo is also a better feat.
And hurting the goddess multiple times.
Blitzing her.
The fact that jigen's most impressive feat is destroying avatars.
While godruto's is overpowering PS busting attack.
And No Adult Sasuke is weaker than Teen sasuke. It's not even close.

And no one talks of flashy feats. They are just an added advantage.
People talk of what they see.
Like saying momo is stronger than Kaguya when we clearly saw him running away from gaara and Darui.
Or saying he can blitz godtiers in Boruto especially when we saw kage level characters reacting to him.
Or saying Adult Naruto is stronger than his teen self when someone implied to be weaker than boro is throwing him around. And when he clearly lost a major powerup(9 magamas SPSM with Gudodamas)
Or saying Ishikki can kill godtiers in shippuden using fists when Sasuke, Koji  can block and tank them.
Or saying Momo can sense limbo when he got slapped by a vanishing rasengan.
There is nothing about flashiness there.
And It's the other way round some fans here try to hide behind the Toneri moonslicing attack which is a flashy feat.
Saying the Boruto godtiers are strong because of Toneri's attack.
But the fact that only 50℅BSM was used to stop the attack scales the shippuden godtiers higher.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 30, 2021)

Sage King said:


> What Hag's chakra?
> Fragments of Bijju≠Hag's chakra
> The SPS  that Naruto has as an adult comes from fragments of bijuus.
> Naruto in the last was 50℅BSM+ an enhanced base from( bijuu fragments six path senjutsu)
> ...


The 6 paths sage mode/rikudou power hag gave naruto just before he fought juudara. It didn't magically go away. Juubito lost to naruto and sauce before they got that boost. There is no reason to scale him to anything they do after the boost.


Sage King said:


> And Juubito has an aoe attack at least on Toneri's level.
> A single Juubidama from 2nd form Juubi had its shockwaves felt in the battlefield when it was teleported by minato into the sea.
> And Juubito could make 4of those. They are not comparable to toneri's because they exploded in a barrier.


He did nothing on the level of the moon cutter or anywhere close.


Sage King said:


> Naruto clashed with Kaguya's palms and wasn't swatted away instanty.
> While Teensuke's PS was pulvarized instantly.
> He overpowered a PS busting attack with boil release
> Which is impressive than any feat in the last.
> ...


Naruto performed as well as he did agianst kaguya mostly cause of large amounts of PIS/CIS in that fight. Certain feats and whatnot were clear outliers. Adult versions of the fate bros are their strongest versions.


Sage King said:


> And no one talks of flashy feats. They are just an added advantage.
> People talk of what they see.
> Like saying momo is stronger than Kaguya when we clearly saw him running away from gaara and Darui.
> Or saying he can blitz godtiers in Boruto especially when we saw kage level characters reacting to him.
> ...


Both juudara and juubito have low end/outlier showings that I can also nitpick to downplay them as well.  Black zetsu stuck his hand through juudara while isshiki kicked naruto and sauce out of their avatars. He most certainly can punch holes through many god tiers with his attacks.

Momoshiki destroyed naruto and sasuke's best defenses while only in base, casually solo'd a top tier in BM bee while in base, naruto and sauce both had to team up agianst him to take him down and had to fuse their avatars to defeat his golem, he broke out of rinnegan sauce's CT, was such a threat to kaguya she wanted to make a army to fight him, and while not even fully in control of boruto and with low chakra he stomped a solid kage level fighter in boro and gave sasuke a fight. There is plenty of evidence that he is is a strong god tier that could give kaguya a fight and arguably win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sage King (Jan 30, 2021)

Alita said:


> The 6 paths sage mode/rikudou power hag gave naruto just before he fought juudara. It didn't magically go away. Juubito lost to naruto and sauce before they got that boost. There is no reason to scale him to anything they do after the boost.
> 
> He did nothing on the level of the moon cutter or anywhere close.
> 
> ...



Well the 9 magatamas SPSM Naruto used in the war disappeared. As well as his gudodamas.
Or I'm reading the wrong manga??
He clearly lost a major powerup there. The 9 magatamas and Gudodamas don't magically disappear in Boruto if he still had Hago's chakra.
So he clearly doesn't have Hago's chakra.
So the only argument you can present is Last Naruto having a base enhanced by SPS from fragments of Bijuu not the Hag one with 9 magatamas and Gudodamas CLEARLY.
The fact that Juubito was defeated by talk no jutsu speaks volumes of how far he was ahead in terms of his power.
Juubito>>>>50℅ BSM+ a base enhanced by SPS from Bijuu fragments NOT Hag's chakra lol.


What do you mean he didn't do anything close to a moon cutter.  No one in the Shippuden had an attack close to Toneri's because many godtiers didn't use their aoe attacks in open space( besides the almighty scream of course which specialised more in potency btw)
For example you cannot say Toneri's Moon slicer is above Juubito's best aoe Jutsu just because Juubito's Quad Juubidamas exploded in in a enclosed barrier.
The fact that second form Juubi's attack's Shockwaves were felt in the battlefield beside the attack being teleported to the sea.
Now what happens if such an attack is multiplied by 4??
Toneri's Jutsu is stronger than Juubito because because we never saw Juubito's exploding in an open space.
But via powerscaling Juubito's quad Juubidamas should be at *least* be on toneri's level AOE wise easily.


So now Naruto fighting Kaguya solo is PIS now?
 What?
Is it because it's better than any of his version? of course why not.
Naruto got many good hits on Kaguya to be considered PIS my man lol.
Even Kaguya called him fast.
He overpowered the PS busting attack fair and square.
And its massive feat above any of his version lol.


And no i didn't pick low end feats lmao.
I never brought up Ishikki being cut in half by Pre-fruit Kaguya who is weaker than momo who fled from Gaara+Darui.
Never brought up Hokage Naruto being lowdiffed by a kusanagi.
I never brought up the Urashiki arc lol.

And as for momo running away.
Sasuke clearly brought 5 kages to do what bruh?. You think he wanted them to be killed?
And the fact that he even ignored Momo while dealing with Kinshiki.
Momo was even sweating bullets running from Gaara and Darui.
And as for him being slapped by vanishing Rasengan.
In your opinion what was the purpose of Sasuke bringing Boruto to the fight?

And by the way you think Momo can give Kaguya a fight and arguably win????
WHAT???????? lmao
And bringing up Boro? come on now lol.
And adult fate bros avatars are nothing special lol.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 30, 2021)

@Sage King   You should know @Alita  Has never read the full Naruto Manga; At this Point I seriously doubt he has even Read the Full Boruto Manga. 



He moved the Goalpost After he Had no Argument against Gai Witnessing Momoshiki destroying Adult Naruto+Sasuke Susanoo+Kurama head Avatar. 


Gai Witnessed Toneri Splitting the Moon


Gai Was At the Chuin Exams When Boruto got Disqualified by Naruto and attacked by Momoshiki+Kinshiki.


Yet he Still Said Madara was superior to all those Feats.  Gai Never Saw Kaguya. However it doesn't negate the Fact that Pretty much Everyone Saw Toneri Split the Moon, Everyone pretty much saw Momoshiki attack and Knocked out Naruto(Even Hinata saws that and tried to Stop them)



Gai is Still an Activate Shinobi

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Jan 31, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Well the 9 magatamas SPSM Naruto used in the war disappeared. As well as his gudodamas.
> Or I'm reading the wrong manga??
> He clearly lost a major powerup there. The 9 magatamas and Gudodamas don't magically disappear in Boruto if he still had Hago's chakra.
> So he clearly doesn't have Hago's chakra.
> ...


He lost the tsbs likely cause kishi and the boruto writers wanted to change his design. That's it. His strength even after using his seal clearly isn't any weaker considering his performance at the VOTE2 fight and against toneri. 


Sage King said:


> What do you mean he didn't do anything close to a moon cutter.  No one in the Shippuden had an attack close to Toneri's because many godtiers didn't use their aoe attacks in open space( besides the almighty scream of course which specialised more in potency btw)
> For example you cannot say Toneri's Moon slicer is above Juubito's best aoe Jutsu just because Juubito's Quad Juubidamas exploded in in a enclosed barrier.
> The fact that second form Juubi's attack's Shockwaves were felt in the battlefield beside the attack being teleported to the sea.
> Now what happens if such an attack is multiplied by 4??
> ...


We saw the war arc juubi fire off his bomb multiple times and it wasn't on the same level as toneri's stronger stuff not were madara's CT spam or even most of what naruto and sasuke were doing at VOTE2.


Sage King said:


> So now Naruto fighting Kaguya solo is PIS now?
> What?
> Is it because it's better than any of his version? of course why not.
> Naruto got many good hits on Kaguya to be considered PIS my man lol.
> ...


I didn't say everything was PIS/CIS but a lot of what happened in that fight was. Kaguya was supposed to be even stronger than prime hagomoro which is a level we know naruto was clearly not on since he only had half of hagomoro's powers which he had not even mastered yet.


Sage King said:


> And no i didn't pick low end feats lmao.
> I never brought up Ishikki being cut in half by Pre-fruit Kaguya who is weaker than momo who fled from Gaara+Darui.
> Never brought up Hokage Naruto being lowdiffed by a kusanagi.
> I never brought up the Urashiki arc lol.
> ...


The fact that sasuke wanted to bring the gokage along is a testament to how strong the boruto era gokage are not a negative against momo. They are clearly a lot stronger than their war arc selves tho we don't know exactly how strong.


Sage King said:


> And by the way you think Momo can give Kaguya a fight and arguably win????
> WHAT???????? lmao
> And bringing up Boro? come on now lol.
> And adult fate bros avatars are nothing special lol.



Kaguya is the one that considered him such a threat that she went out of her way to make a army to oppose him on top of herself. And depending on how she fights he could absorb what she uses and destroy her with it.


----------



## Sage King (Jan 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> He lost the tsbs likely cause kishi and the boruto writers wanted to change his design. That's it. His strength even after using his seal clearly isn't any weaker considering his performance at the VOTE2 fight and against toneri.
> 
> We saw the war arc juubi fire off his bomb multiple times and it wasn't on the same level as toneri's stronger stuff not were madara's CT spam or even most of what naruto and sasuke were doing at VOTE2.
> 
> ...



You think it's just a coincidence that Naruto loses the 9 magatamas pattern along the Gudodamas just for the sake of the design. what?? lol
No one is talking about the seals here. godruto clearly had the 9 magatamas and Gudodamas against Sasuke clearly.
In Boruto he doesn't have it.

I'm talking of it's charged Juubidama the juubi used which had to be teleported by edo-minato to the sea.
Those you are talking of are the casual BD that were even smaller than it's head, used to destroy the Shinobi headquarters.
Or you have forgotten?
Juubito could make 4 of those massive flash Juubidamas.
And via calculation of the second form Juubi BD×4.
At least Juubito's aoe would be on Toneri's level.


Bruh Naruto even got comments from Kaguya herself.
His feats≠Sakura's.
He got those feats fair and square.
And godruto had 50℅Kurama+Hag's50℅+fragments of tailed beasts.
Add that to his versatility.
godruto isn't exactly half of Hag's power tbh.
That's why even against a Sasuke who was said to be getting on the level of Hag and godruto matched him.
godruto is the strongest version of Naruto.

No bruh. Considering what we have seen of the Kages.
It only makes momo weak clearly. LMAO.
Are you suggest Darui and Gaara can make EMS Madara sweat bullets?

Well the army you are talking about are the white zetsus?. 
Powerful beings always have minions especially if they are greedy.
And it seems Kaguya was afraid of the whole clan though.
Besides that when momo came he sounded too cocky to be able to take on Kaguya alone.
Yet he was chased by opponents far inferior to Kaguya.
It seems they thought Kaguya was still below their level.

And besides Code implied (statements) that him and Boro>>>Delta.
And even Jigen imply that Boro can take care of Sasuke.
So nah

And no Momo is nothing against Kaguya.
Kaguya vaporizes him with vacuum palms.
And no momo cannot absorb them he failed to absorb avatars while vacuum palms are classified as taijutsu.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Fused (Jan 31, 2021)

It seems that people do not understand that Naruto is not Dragon Ball (it's not a compliment to Naruto).

In Dragon Ball, the next antagonist is always the strongest.

This is not the case in Naruto.

Just because Kaguya, Momoshiki, and Isshiki came after Madara, does not make them stronger.

So just because Momoshiki is controlling a zoomer punk, does not mean that that zoomer punk is stronger than Madara. Especially when Madara was able to reach Kaguya's very power.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 3


----------



## Trojan (Jan 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Especially when Madara was able to reach Kaguya's very power.


except he did not. He was literally about to explode because of her chakra, and she was not at full power either


----------



## Fused (Jan 31, 2021)

New Folder said:


> except he did not. He was literally about to explode because of her chakra, and she was not at full power either


Chakra =/= Power.

Madara awakened the Rinnesharingan, the power that only Kaguya possessed. Not even Hagoromo could awaken it. Hagoromo even said that Madara was on his way to obtaining Kaguya's power.

Just because Kaguya's chakra reserves were larger doesn't mean she was more powerful than Madara. Nagato as a baby had more chakra reserves than Hanzo, does that mean he could have beaten Hanzo when he was a child?

Since Madara was on Kaguya's level of power, and Kaguya was clearly more powerful than Momoshiki (who needed Kinshiki to confront her), it is obvious that Madara beats Momoshiki and Boruto.


----------



## Trojan (Jan 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Chakra =/= Power.
> 
> Madara awakened the Rinnesharingan, the power that only Kaguya possessed. Not even Hagoromo could awaken it. Hagoromo even said that Madara was on his way to obtaining Kaguya's power.
> 
> ...


she was far more powerful than him, and it was made clear. JJ Madara was just a punching bag for Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, and Zetsu. 

and the same for the rest. Madara will just gets his ass kicked. he was just running away from Naruto & Sasuke like an astray dog, and they were only 17 years old.  

Where Momoshiki took on both of them when they were much stronger + the other 4 Kages & Boruto.


----------



## Fused (Jan 31, 2021)

New Folder said:


> she was far more powerful than him, and it was made clear. JJ Madara was just a punching bag for Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, and Zetsu.
> 
> and the same for the rest. Madara will just gets his ass kicked. he was just running away from Naruto & Sasuke like an astray dog, and they were only 17 years old.
> 
> Where Momoshiki took on both of them when they were much stronger + the other 4 Kages & Boruto.


Madara was "running away" because he wasn't looking for a fight, but for his second Rinnegan.

After he gets his second Rinnegan, he overpowers Naruto, Sasuke, and Sakura without even having to move. His glare alone is that strong. We never get to see him fight with Rinnesharingan because Kishimoto, coincidentally, hax'd him away from the plot right when he got Rinnesharingan.

Meanwhile Kaguya spent 3 hours fighting fodder clones with literally only 1 ability.

But at least you're calling Madara by his actual name, and not "Asspulldara". I was told you call him that because he repeatedly humiliated your favourite Minato:



Come now, don't be too disappointed. Minato was humiliated by Madara like half the Shinobi world, there's no shame in that. He has a lot of company LOLOL.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jan 31, 2021)

The majority of this post is just one big bruh moment   . *STILL *have nibbas debating whether Nardo has spsm or not as if a couple of chapters of Boringto didn't give you your obvious fucking answer .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 31, 2021)

New Folder said:


> except he did not. He was literally about to explode because of her chakra, and she was not at full power either




You keep saying this...But Hagoromo Madara it clear that Rinnesharingan+I.T was The power That Hagoromo Feared Madara would obtain.




Stated  right here that all chakra Concentrated into one Person will make that Person Become Possessed by that power. 


Madara became Possessed with Trying to Obtain Peace, and was willing to reject the current world to gain that power. 


Your Concession is accepted Madara had control of all earth chakra inside the God tree(which is Kaguya tier power)


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 31, 2021)

TrueG 37 said:


> The majority of this post is just one big bruh moment   . *STILL *have nibbas debating whether Nardo has spsm or not as if a couple of chapters of Boringto didn't give you your obvious fucking answer .


Possession Six path Powers isn't the Same as Possessing Six path sage powers. 


Madara also Has Six paths Powers, and he combined that with Hashirama's Sage mode powers. 

That still didn't put him on People who possessed Six paths Sage powers.

Six paths sage Powers>>>>>>>Six paths Powers

Adding Sage mode to Six paths Power still isn't going make up the difference in the Gap. It like war Arc Naruto Adding Sage mode to his 50%BM. It still Weaker than 100%BM Naruto from the war, Because Kurama chakra is stated to be a far bigger Multiplier than Sage mode.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Possession Six path Powers isn't the Same as Possessing Six path sage powers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jan 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> *Possession Six path Powers isn't the Same as Possessing Six path sage powers.*
> .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alita (Jan 31, 2021)

Sage King said:


> You think it's just a coincidence that Naruto loses the 9 magatamas pattern along the Gudodamas just for the sake of the design. what?? lol
> No one is talking about the seals here. godruto clearly had the 9 magatamas and Gudodamas against Sasuke clearly.
> In Boruto he doesn't have it.


Point is, it doesn't matter since naruto clearly isn't any weaker and has only shown better feats post war arc.


Sage King said:


> I'm talking of it's charged Juubidama the juubi used which had to be teleported by edo-minato to the sea.
> Those you are talking of are the casual BD that were even smaller than it's head, used to destroy the Shinobi headquarters.
> Or you have forgotten?
> Juubito could make 4 of those massive flash Juubidamas.
> ...


Juubi's bijuudama was calced and it came out to 20 petatons on this site which is the equivalent to continent level. Even if that's multiplied by 4 it's still no where near toneri's moon cutter.


Sage King said:


> Bruh Naruto even got comments from Kaguya herself.
> His feats≠Sakura's.
> He got those feats fair and square.
> And godruto had 50℅Kurama+Hag's50℅+fragments of tailed beasts.
> ...


Pretty much everything naruto can do hags should be able to as well since he made the bijuu in the first place so yeah he just had 50% of hags powers so it made no sensehe could compete with her outside of pis/cis. And no bargon mode is the strongest version of naruto.


Sage King said:


> No bruh. Considering what we have seen of the Kages.
> It only makes momo weak clearly. LMAO.
> Are you suggest Darui and Gaara can make EMS Madara sweat bullets?


They are obviously far stronger than their war arc selves. The fact that sasuke believed they could contribute makes that clear. And base momo's feats agianst bee, naruto, and sauce make it very clear he isn't weak. 


Sage King said:


> Well the army you are talking about are the white zetsus?.
> Powerful beings always have minions especially if they are greedy.
> And it seems Kaguya was afraid of the whole clan though.
> Besides that when momo came he sounded too cocky to be able to take on Kaguya alone.
> ...


I believe in both the boruto manga and anime sasuke stated based on what he researched that she was scared of momo specifically. Isshiki wasn't included in her concern cause she though he was dead already.


Sage King said:


> And besides Code implied (statements) that him and Boro>>>Delta.
> And even Jigen imply that Boro can take care of Sasuke.
> So nah


And from what we have seen feat wise those statements clearly aren't true.


Sage King said:


> And no Momo is nothing against Kaguya.
> Kaguya vaporizes him with vacuum palms.
> And no momo cannot absorb them he failed to absorb avatars while vacuum palms are classified as taijutsu.


In your opinion. Both feats and hype and statements for momo from the series heavily contradicts this tho. If naruto can take a hit from them so can momo so nah. And news flash, nobody with absorption has ever absorbed susano or avatars in the series when they had the opportunity. Not even kaguya. It's either bad writing or they just can't do it. Not like momo was trying to absorb it in the first place.


----------



## Alita (Jan 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> It seems that people do not understand that Naruto is not Dragon Ball (it's not a compliment to Naruto).
> 
> In Dragon Ball, the next antagonist is always the strongest.
> 
> ...



This is blatantly false since most of the foes goku faced after beerus were weaker than beerus was. 

Isshiki is kaguya's superior when they arrived to earth and kaguya considered momo a threat. Kaguya was flat out stated to be in a completely different dimension of power compared to juubi jin madara. Isshiki and momo both fought stronger versions of naruto and sauce and performed better against them than he did. All 3 of them are definitely stronger than juubi jin madara.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jan 31, 2021)

Like I just Showed @Alita and @TrueG 37 



This Madara also has Six paths Powers+Sage mode combined with it Just like Adult Naruto.   They don't even know about Naruto they think Rikudou chakra is the same as Rikudou Sennin Senjutsu chakra.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Feb 1, 2021)

Alita said:


> This is blatantly false since most of the foes goku faced after beerus were weaker than beerus was.
> 
> Isshiki is kaguya's superior when they arrived to earth and kaguya considered momo a threat. Kaguya was flat out stated to be in a completely different dimension of power compared to juubi jin madara. Isshiki and momo both fought stronger versions of naruto and sauce and performed better against them than he did. All 3 of them are definitely stronger than juubi jin madara.


Wrong.

Goku faced a heavily suppressed Beerus. All the foes since are stronger.

Toriyama has gone on record saying that the current antagonist is always stronger than the previous antagonist, and people cannot tell him to disregard that rule.

The only real exception to the rule is Zamasu once he becomes an hax'd 4th dimensional being, but I digress.

As for Kaguya, she oneshot Isshiki, so it doesn't matter if Isshiki was her superior hierarchically. That's a dumb argument. Following that logic, Tsunade was stronger than Naruto as the Hokage and Naruto's superior. Kaguya wasn't afraid just of Momoshiki, but of the entire clan, and Momoshiki needed Kinshiki to confront her.

It was never stated that Kaguya was infinitely more powerful than Madara. And the duo never fought Madara after he got the Rinnesharingan (stated to be Kaguya's level of power).


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 1, 2021)

New Folder said:


> she was far more powerful than him, and it was made clear. JJ Madara was just a punching bag for Naruto, Sasuke, Gai, and Zetsu.
> 
> and the same for the rest. Madara will just gets his ass kicked. *he was just running away from Naruto & Sasuke like an astray dog, and they were only 17 years old. *
> 
> Where Momoshiki took on both of them when they were much stronger + the other 4 Kages & Boruto.













Yeah...you where Saying?


----------



## Alita (Feb 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Goku faced a heavily suppressed Beerus. All the foes since are stronger.
> 
> ...


Point is beerus fighting seriously would beat many of the foes goku faced afterwards including frieza, hit, goku black, caufila, etc. And he did at least temporarily use 100% of his power to stop the universe from being destroyed.

Sasuke said something along the lines of her chakra being on a completely different level to juudara's and her feats make it clear she is much stronger. Kaguya nearly killed isshiki cause she attacked him when his gaurd was down and he didn't expect it. And as I mentioned before sasuke I believe stated that kaguya was concerned about momo and kinshiki specifically not the whole clan.


----------



## Sage King (Feb 2, 2021)

Alita said:


> Point is, it doesn't matter since naruto clearly isn't any weaker and has only shown better feats post war arc.
> 
> Juubi's bijuudama was calced and it came out to 20 petatons on this site which is the equivalent to continent level. Even if that's multiplied by 4 it's still no where near toneri's moon cutter.
> 
> ...




Well he is weaker. And no his feats post war are not even close to his war arc.
Are you trying to hide behind Toneri's moon cutter??
When he lost the 9 magatamas and Gudodamas he clearly became weaker than godruto.

So now a Continental level attack×4 won't give an attack at least on toneri's level???!
Why are you acting as if Toneri destroyed the moon completely when he only cut it in half?

The Hag that fought Kaguya didn't have tailed beasts so i don't know what you are saying here.
He only became a JJ after sealing Kaguya.
No Baryon mode is far below the 9 magatamas SPSM.
Ashura mode is the highest level.
And you are saying it's PIS because its put every version after the war arc to shame lol.


Bruh what do you mean they are "obviously stronger" when they clearly are not lol.
No those feats don't support those statements not even close.
Kaguya is massively above momo that it's not even funny.
No lol the fact that Sasuke brought them clearly shows that Momo is nothing on Kaguya's radar.
The fact that he has to absorb attack to pose a threat shows how inferior he is.

If Delta is stronger than Boro so is Kaguya stronger than any godtier in Boruto right now lol.
Using double standards are we?

"If Naruto can take a hit", implying the 9 magatamas Naruto. Bruh? LOL
Momo's feats are far inferior than Kaguya lol.
Yes i was showing that people try to hide saying momo can absorb any chakra.
So Kaguya who have an attack classified as taijutsu can disintergrate momo.
And godruto durability>>>>momo's


----------



## Alita (Feb 2, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Well he is weaker. And no his feats post war are not even close to his war arc.
> Are you trying to hide behind Toneri's moon cutter??
> When he lost the 9 magatamas and Gudodamas he clearly became weaker than godruto.


Not according to the narrative or how he is generally portrayed.


Sage King said:


> So now a Continental level attack×4 won't give an attack at least on toneri's level???!
> Why are you acting as if Toneri destroyed the moon completely when he only cut it in half?


He overcame the moon's global binding energy since the two halves he seperated did not reform afterwards which makes it a moon level feat and his moon moving feat was calced at small planet level.


Sage King said:


> The Hag that fought Kaguya didn't have tailed beasts so i don't know what you are saying here.
> He only became a JJ after sealing Kaguya.
> No Baryon mode is far below the 9 magatamas SPSM.
> Ashura mode is the highest level.
> And you are saying it's PIS because its put every version after the war arc to shame lol.


Never said he did. But what naruto showcased hags should easily be able to do. There is no reason to put that naruto on the same level as prime hagomoro which is where he would need to be to even pretend to be a legit threat to her. No bargon mode is the strongest version at least temporarily considering how well he performed against isshiki. I say it's pis/cis since that was clearly working against kaguya due to naruto's plot armor. It's common knowledge that the kaguya fight was badly written and had loads of pis/cis. If she fought seriously and competently she should have easily beaten both of them.


Sage King said:


> Bruh what do you mean they are "obviously stronger" when they clearly are not lol.
> No those feats don't support those statements not even close.
> Kaguya is massively above momo that it's not even funny.
> No lol the fact that Sasuke brought them clearly shows that Momo is nothing on Kaguya's radar.
> The fact that he has to absorb attack to pose a threat shows how inferior he is.


It's never stated or implied they magically got weaker that is just your headcanon. The fact that they are contending with foes that can challenge or may even be stronger than kaguya makes it clear they are not weaker. Even adult naruto in base is a god tier which certainly cannot be said about WA naruto. Or your just just underestimating them and momo as usual.


Sage King said:


> If Delta is stronger than Boro so is Kaguya stronger than any godtier in Boruto right now lol.
> Using double standards are we?


Boro's feats contradict any statement or hype about him being superior to delta (Even tho this really doesn't exist.). The same can't necessarily be said of momo. He fought both adult naruto and sauce at the same time, overpowered/stopped a attack that casually shattered toneri's golden sword, smashed out of rinnegan sauce's CT, overpowered the kurama avatar with his golem, etc. Naruto and sauce only did as well cause they had prior knowledge on his absorbtion and if not for that he likely would have won. Even in base he could still destroy their avatars. None of that contradicts him being a threat to and potentially even stronger than kaguya.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sage King (Feb 2, 2021)

Alita said:


> Not according to the narrative or how he is generally portrayed.
> 
> He overcame the moon's global binding energy since the two halves he seperated did not reform afterwards which makes it a moon level feat and his moon moving feat was calced at small planet level.
> 
> ...



Lolworthy. Imagine using double standards like this:
Delta>>Boro using feats when statements and hype implies otherwise.
Went on to use statements against Kaguya when feats states otherwise.
LMAO


"It was never implied that they got weaker, It's just your headcanon", says the man LMAO.
It's also you headcanon that they didn't get any weaker.
It was never said that Hokage Naruto lost the 9 magatamas and Gudodamas SPSM, yet we saw it.
He clearly doesn't have the clock nor does he have Gudodamas.

Foes that can challenge Kaguya using statements.
Yet Boro can't challenge Delta using statements?
Yah sure go ahead.
Bruh a continental level attack×4 gives us a multi-continent attack.
Now how is this kind of attack inferior to toneri's moon slicer.
Moving a moon isn't a combat feat.
And it's useless to any godtier.

Trying to run away from godruto feats that puts the adult versions to shame.
The fact that you were saying post arc Naruto has better feats than godruto.
Then I clearly proved you wrong lol.
Now you saying it's PIS. LMAO
Prime Hag is a JJ. Who never fought Kaguya.
And also according to your " smart" logic godruto got his feats based on PIS.
But then so did Garbageruto and Jobbersuke. They shouldn't have won according to the Momo>>Kaguya statements lol.
So according to your logic it's also PIS.

Base adult Naruto is a godtier in Boruto. In the shippuden he is nothing lol.
War arc base Naruto can't be a godtier because the ones in the shippuden were on another level.
They would stomp Base hokage Naruto all over lol.
And lol Baryon mode at anywhere near godruto 9 magatamas.
Ashura mode makes look like child's play


As if adult Sasuke's chibaku tensei is anything. He took on both adult Naruto and adult Sasuke.
And the adult versions have been shown to be nothing on godruto's calibre.
Saying "adult", doesn't mean anything especially when anyone has seen their capabilities.

And also as if adult version's avatars are anything special. And the fact that momo had to first absorb the Jutsus to pose a threat.
Without absorbing anything he was running away from Darui and gaara sweating.
So clearly he is nothing against Kaguya.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 4, 2021)

Onda Vital said:


> Limbo break his neck.


Thread solod


----------



## Alita (Feb 4, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Lolworthy. Imagine using double standards like this:
> Delta>>Boro using feats when statements and hype implies otherwise.
> Went on to use statements against Kaguya when feats states otherwise.
> LMAO


Because his feats don't contradict the statement as I already explained.


Sage King said:


> "It was never implied that they got weaker, It's just your headcanon", says the man LMAO.
> It's also you headcanon that they didn't get any weaker.
> It was never said that Hokage Naruto lost the 9 magatamas and Gudodamas SPSM, yet we saw it.
> He clearly doesn't have the clock nor does he have Gudodamas.


And losing those doesn't make him him magically weaker. That's your opinion noy fact.


Sage King said:


> Foes that can challenge Kaguya using statements.
> Yet Boro can't challenge Delta using statements?
> Yah sure go ahead.
> Bruh a continental level attack×4 gives us a multi-continent attack.
> ...


It is a combat feat. Did you forget his plan was to ram it into the earth and destroy/terraform most of it?

Also moon level > multi continent level.


Sage King said:


> Trying to run away from godruto feats that puts the adult versions to shame.
> The fact that you were saying post arc Naruto has better feats than godruto.
> Then I clearly proved you wrong lol.
> Now you saying it's PIS. LMAO
> ...


You never proved me wrong tho.  Nah cause the adult version of them are them at their strongest and have mastered their powers. So it's believable that they could compete with her even if they do ultimately still lose.


Sage King said:


> Base adult Naruto is a godtier in Boruto. In the shippuden he is nothing lol.
> War arc base Naruto can't be a godtier because the ones in the shippuden were on another level.
> They would stomp Base hokage Naruto all over lol.
> And lol Baryon mode at anywhere near godruto 9 magatamas.
> Ashura mode makes look like child's play


Base naruto took an explosion in the last that blew a massive hole through the moon. Most characters in this franchise cannot hurt him at all. He killed another god tier with his max power rasengan and could compete to some extend with god tiers. So no he would stomp almost everyone from the WA.

His raw stats were superior to isshiki's so yes he is easily stronger nevermind his new hax. 


Sage King said:


> As if adult Sasuke's chibaku tensei is anything. He took on both adult Naruto and adult Sasuke.
> And the adult versions have been shown to be nothing on godruto's calibre.
> Saying "adult", doesn't mean anything especially when anyone has seen their capabilities.
> 
> ...


Feat wise they are more impressive as I have already explained. You just choose to downplay and ignore the evidence as usual cause your biased agianst and hate the series. 

There you go running to low ends to downplay again as usual. I guess juudara must be fodder too since non god tier like gated lee, kakashi, and gai could react to his attacks as well as the fact he got owned by black zetsu too am I right?  

Considering base momo's performance against BM bee and naruto he definitely could have beaten most of the boruto era gokage if he was serious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sage King (Feb 4, 2021)

Alita said:


> Because his feats don't contradict the statement as I already explained.
> 
> And losing those doesn't make him him magically weaker. That's your opinion noy fact.
> 
> ...




Imagine denying that Kaguya has better feats than Momo



Base Naruto would stomp almost everyone in the shippuden? 
He is nothing to godtiers in the shippuden lol.
If he was that strong he could have ended Delta in base.

And how is Toneri's tk relevant to any godtier when he can't use it on the opponent directly?
Besides any godtier can fly in the Naruto shippuden

Multicontinental=Moon level if Toneri's moon slicer is considered that lol.


Naruto losing 9 magatamas SPSM does not make him weaker?
That's basically losing Hago's chakra.
How can he not be weaker?


godruto's feats are massively better than Adult fatebros.
That's why you had to say PIS on his feats because they make make his post war arc versions' feats look like child's play.
And hiding behind Toneri's moon cutting feat lol. Which is nothing against godtiers in the shippuden.


Besides fighting Kaguya (solo for some time), Juudara, having his connection to tailed beasts severed by Sasuke.
Besides Sasuke being said to be getting on the level of Hag's.
He fought Sasuke who wanted to kill him to a stalemate.
How can the adult compete with someone of such calibre?


No there you go hiding behind the "low end feats" term.
So saying momo is a fodder without absorbing an attack makes me a hater and a downplayer? ok LMAO.
And the Juudara scene isn't even comparable to Momo.
Momo was clearly sweating and running from Darui and Gaara.
Yet he ran sweating.
Juudara ran from 8 gated guy lol. Who can eat momo for breakfast.
Besides he could have killed guy with limbo. But he wanted to see how far guy could push him.
As for momo he had no option but to run
And "i'm biased"


9 magatamas SPSM>>>>>>>Baryon mode it's not even close.
Talk of Ashura mode.
It can swat Ishikki like a fly( not that he needs it btw)

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 4, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Imagine denying that Kaguya has better feats than Momo


Only in regards to destructive capacity and only with literally her strongest attack. You could argue that kaguya could beat him sure but it's not a guaranteed win. Kaguya herself wanted an army as insurance to take him on so even she herself was not 100% confident she would win.


Sage King said:


> Base Naruto would stomp almost everyone in the shippuden?
> He is nothing to godtiers in the shippuden lol.
> If he was that strong he could have ended Delta in base.


Delta would stomp almost everyone too.  You just underrate boruto era characters as always.


Sage King said:


> And how is Toneri's tk relevant to any godtier when he can't use it on the opponent directly?
> Besides any godtier can fly in the Naruto shippuden
> 
> Multicontinental=Moon level if Toneri's moon slicer is considered that lol.


If he can use it on the moon as well as rocks on the moon he can certainly use it on a person. 

And no there is a huge difference between continent level and moon level in regards to energy yields. 


Sage King said:


> Naruto losing 9 magatamas SPSM does not make him weaker?
> That's basically losing Hago's chakra.
> How can he not be weaker?
> 
> ...


And I've told you million times he clearly hasn't lost hago's chakra since his feats are still on a complete different scale compared to anything he showcased before getting hago's powers in the first place. And I said that cause there were clear instances of PIS like him blitzing kaguya when in every other confrontation between the two kaguya had no issue with his speed for example.


Sage King said:


> No there you go hiding behind the "low end feats" term.
> So saying momo is a fodder without absorbing an attack makes me a hater and a downplayer? ok LMAO.
> And the Juudara scene isn't even comparable to Momo.
> Momo was clearly sweating and running from Darui and Gaara.
> ...


Because it's what you always love clinging to as a means to downplay boruto characters not realizing it can be done for shippuden characters as well. I didn't bring up 8th gate gai (Who momo would stomp btw.) but the non god tiers who were reacting to him and helped 8th gate gai like kakashi, 6th gate lee, minato, and 6th gate gai. And he wasn't "sweating" darui and gaara he just wanted to get to kinshiki to transform since he knew he could not deal with the fate bros at the same time without transforming. Not like they are fodder to begin with.


Sage King said:


> 9 magatamas SPSM>>>>>>>Baryon mode it's not even close.
> Talk of Ashura mode.
> It can swat Ishikki like a fly( not that he needs it btw)


You saying this a million times doesn't make it true especially when you got no evidence other than your head canon to back this up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 4, 2021)

someone Get Alita off the internet...That Man with a straight Face said Kaguya only has better D/C than Momoshiki.

-Better D/C
-leagues Greater chakra pool
-Faster feats
-Better S/T jutsu

Compared to Momoshiki

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2021)

New Folder said:


> except he did not. He was literally about to explode because of her chakra, and she was not at full power either


Misconception. He was _transforming,_ they were not aware of the process . Chakra was not the problem, as he had already collected all the chakra in the world ready to use. /canon. Hagoromo feared Madara would reach Kaguya's power because he fucking could lol after all he had become one with the tree who's sole purpose is to HOST all that chakra, and the rinneiSharingan is the symptom of that. It is the HOME to ALL that chakra so it is well within his capabilities to host it, normally.

The problem was zetsu overpowering his will prior to transformingMadara. He lost control_ before_ he even swelled up. Recall obito swelling up due to his will being Op'd by juubi initially. BZ coulda just as easily fucked with obito's will too and he'd never been able to take control of the juubi if he had chosen to do so lol. It was a matter of will power, that was the cause. The "blowing up" or transformation rather,  was the effect.

Unless kaguya's father shows up Madara will always be strongest character next to kaguya. Stay mad. Holla at me when someone else awakens the Rinnei Sharingan then we'll discuss lol. Kaguya and Madara are much hungrier than isshiki and whatnot. What does this mean from a power standpoint? It means their potential is higher than any other villain in the manga because they're fucking raw lunatics- so by characterization alone, they are superior to everyone else.


----------



## Sage King (Feb 5, 2021)

Alita said:


> Only in regards to destructive capacity and only with literally her strongest attack. You could argue that kaguya could beat him sure but it's not a guaranteed win. Kaguya herself wanted an army as insurance to take him on so even she herself was not 100% confident she would win.
> 
> Delta would stomp almost everyone too.  You just underrate boruto era characters as always.
> 
> ...



Kaguya is only better than Momo because of the Expansive TSBs???? LMAO
Now i have seen it all.
Kaguya against Momo it's not a guaranteed win????? Lolworthy
The argument you have for Momo are statements face it.
So does Boro

No Delta cannot stomp almost everyone. Am i the one downplaying or you are the one wanking? lmao
Base Hokage Naruto is nothing in the shippuden godtiers.
He is in Boruto where godtiers are pathetic

Toneri only cut the moon in half. He didn't bust it lol, a multi-cont attack should be on that level bruh. The 4 Juubidamas should have a large aoe, can vaporize and have concussive force.  They can indeed produce the same result if not better.

Now you are lying. Momo was running from Darui and Gaara because he couldn't handle them lol.
No matter how you try to run away from it. 
Momo without absorbing an attack is a fodder.
You are using headcanon to defend Momo running away from Gaara+Darui.

He clearly lost it. Why would the writers in Boruto just ignore the clock along the Gudodamas just for the design???!  Bruh
Saying that it's clearly Headcanon lol

"Complete different scale before he got Hago's chakra".
No that's not how it works my man. 
Adult Naruto having better feats than his Pre-hago's amp means nothing here. godruto's feats are on another lvl.
And adult Naruto has six path power. However not the 50℅ of Hag(9 magatamas) clearly. His come from being a jinchuriki of tailed all beasts.
godruto has much better feats than any Naruto version. Has 2 modes of SPSM.
Denying that is actually laughable.
His feats were massively better in the war.
That's why you are using double standards to make godtiers in the shippuden inferior using statements (while ignoring Delta statement) cuz you know.
Without using double standards the godtiers in Boruto are jokes.



So someone who was running from gaara and Darui can beat 8 gated guy? ok lol

No lol
 You wishing Baryon mode to be on the lvl of godruto is sad.
Ashura mode is just the icing on the cake.
No matter how you deny it. Naruto lost Hag's chakra(9 magatamas) which is a massive powerup that even having full Kurama cannot close the gap.
If you deny it then show me Naruto using the 9 magatamas pattern in Boruto.
If not then......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animegoin (Feb 5, 2021)

Oh look, a wild @Alita being sodomized like the depraved savage he is; An all too familiar sight.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 5, 2021)

It's funny how People will Take about Madara Claiming he got his ass-whooped and from Naruto and Sasuke, But the Moment You talk about Momoshiki Getting pressured by Darui and Gaara, then He ran we are downplaying.  It's Sad when people do everything in they power to downplay one character, but don't want to use the same standards for the other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Kaguya is only better than Momo because of the Expansive TSBs???? LMAO
> Now i have seen it all.
> Kaguya against Momo it's not a guaranteed win????? Lolworthy
> The argument you have for Momo are statements face it.
> So does Boro


She has certain abilities he doesn't have sure but the same can be said for momo as well. The way I see a fight between them going is kaguya wins as long as she uses nothing against momo that he can absorb since her immortality, regen, and likely durability in her prime state will make it impossible if not very difficult for momo to kill her for good. But if she does use anything he can absorb then he can amplify it many times over and wipe her out. And it isn't just statements it's also his performance against naruto and sasuke.

Boro is not comparable cause it was not flat out stated he was overall stronger than delta. And even if it was his feats contradict his hype which is not the case with momo.


Sage King said:


> No Delta cannot stomp almost everyone. Am i the one downplaying or you are the one wanking? lmao
> Base Hokage Naruto is nothing in the shippuden godtiers.
> He is in Boruto where godtiers are pathetic


No it's who who as always is wanking/overrating shippuden god tiers and downplaying boruto era ones. Adult base naruto took an explosion in the last that blew a hole through the moon. That attack would kill most shippuden god tiers. He was capable of creating a giant rasengan in base powerful enough to wipe out transformed momo which would kill most shippuden god tiers.


Sage King said:


> Toneri only cut the moon in half. He didn't bust it lol, a multi-cont attack should be on that level bruh. The 4 Juubidamas should have a large aoe, can vaporize and have concussive force.  They can indeed produce the same result if not better.


Which still resulted in him overcoming the moon's gbe which is a moon level feat as I already explained.


Continent level begins at 1.33 petatons while moon level begins at around 30 exatons. That's a difference of more than 10,000 times. Just multiplying juubi's one bomb by 4 is not gonna elevate him to moon level. Toneri moving moon also produced energy yields* far* above moon level.


Sage King said:


> Now you are lying. Momo was running from Darui and Gaara because he couldn't handle them lol.
> No matter how you try to run away from it.
> Momo without absorbing an attack is a fodder.
> You are using headcanon to defend Momo running away from Gaara+Darui.


You just love clinging to low end showings as a means to downplay boruto era characters don't you?  Not like it's necessarily a poor showing to begin with since momo obviously wasn't trying and we have no idea how strong darui is. Neverminded adult gaara has already shown he can contend with god tiers. I can use this same argument to downplay shippuden god tiers as well. Juudara got owned by black zetsu so he is a fodder. Kaguya got owned by an exhausted sakura so she must also be fodder.  That is literally your argument at this point. Ignore good feats and only weigh in the bad ones.

Fact of the matter is we don't judge characters based on their worst showings that likely involve pis/cis, we judge them based on their best showings. It was the case in naruto and is the case in boruto regardless of how much you don't like it. And based on his performance against the fate bros and the hype kaguya gave him he can beat most shippuden god tiers deal with it.  


Sage King said:


> He clearly lost it. Why would the writers in Boruto just ignore the clock along the Gudodamas just for the design???!  Bruh
> Saying that it's clearly Headcanon lol
> 
> "Complete different scale before he got Hago's chakra".
> ...


Agian his feats against toneri who had even more tsbs than any other juubi jin we have seen so far say otherwise. Your the only one engaging in headcanon. When you show me WA naruto doing anything on the scale of the last naruto then you can talk.


Sage King said:


> No lol
> You wishing Baryon mode to be on the lvl of godruto is sad.
> Ashura mode is just the icing on the cake.
> No matter how you deny it. Naruto lost Hag's chakra(9 magatamas) which is a massive powerup that even having full Kurama cannot close the gap.
> ...


It's not a wish, it's a fact. And as I told you before him not having it means nothing since he clearly isn't weaker.


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Oh look, a wild @Alita being sodomized like the depraved savage he is; An all too familiar sight.



Says the troll who is too scarred to even insult me on his real account.  

Go back under your rock dergeist .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 5, 2021)

Alita said:


> Boro is not comparable cause it was not flat out stated he was overall stronger than delta. And even if it was his feats contradict his hype which is not the case with momo.



So...Momoshiki struggling with 2 Kages doesn't contradict his hype of being a threat to Kaguya?


----------



## Sage King (Feb 5, 2021)

Alita said:


> She has certain abilities he doesn't have sure but the same can be said for momo as well. The way I see a fight between them going is kaguya wins as long as she uses nothing against momo that he can absorb since her immortality, regen, and likely durability in her prime state will make it impossible if not very difficult for momo to kill her for good. But if she does use anything he can absorb then he can amplify it many times over and wipe her out. And it isn't just statements it's also his performance against naruto and sasuke.
> 
> Boro is not comparable cause it was not flat out stated he was overall stronger than delta. And even if it was his feats contradict his hype which is not the case with momo.
> 
> ...



Nah

Momo doesn't have a chance against Kaguya bruh.
And he isn't wiping Kaguya when she is immortal(not that she needs it).
A performance against a Naruto and Sasuke who are nothing against their teen versions isn't anything special.
Also Momo's feats against Kages contradicts his hype.
He was shown that without absorbing an attack he is fodder and Kages can take care of him.
Well code implied that him and Boro>>>>Delta. Even jigen thought Boro could take Sasuke.

Well you are the one using double standards and wanking Boruto characters.
Also tanked an attack that blew a whole on the moon. Well so did team hanabi. 
Besides the explosion was of his own chakra. 
Killing Momo doesn't mean he can kill any godtier in the shippuden lol.


Why would Juubito fail to produce the same result or better

He has a multi-cont attack. And such attack can cover the surface of the moon yes?
The Juubidamas do not have to overcome the gbe because they do not cut but they explode.
And they have concussive force and can vaporize.
We already saw how easy the moon chunks were removed with attacks like silver wheel which cannot kill team Hanabi, come now lol
And Juubito's attack is multi-cont not continent level. So using petatons means nothing here. Because multi-continental can reach exatons
And toneri is in the beginning of moon level.
It's not like he busted the moon. 


No you definitely like to hide behind the "low end feats".
Momo being chased by gaara+Darui shows how weak he is without absorbing any attack.
So you are clearly lying lol.
You can't even differentiate between Kaguya, Momoshiki scene.
Sasuke clearly took the Kages with him to fight Momo. And he even ignored momo while he was being troubled by Kinshiki while being helped by Kurotsuchi and Chojuro
Now do you think Sasuke would bring Kages to their deaths??
He even brought Boruto for the purpose of slapping momo with his vanishing Rasengan.
While in the war arc, Sasuke clearly told Kakashi and Sakura that they were totally useless against Madara( not Kaguya who is far beyond). He only saved them because they were next to godruto when IT was cast lol.
And the MS BZetsu scene is compared to Ishikki getting low diffed by Kaguya weaker than Momo who ran from Darui and Kaguya.
So you see trying to hide behind the" low end feats" as always lmao.

Last Naruto having feats better feats than war arc Naruto?
Are you joking right now?

It seems someone hasn't read the shippuden manga for a while lol.
Trying to hide behind the moon-slicer??. Sure go ahead since aoe determine best feats. LMAO

"you are the one engaging in Headcanon", says the man who believes Naruto lost 9 magatamas and Gudodamas for the purpose of the design


Hokage Naruto isn't weaker when the manga has shown that he is. Things that hokage Naruto can do, godruto can do it better.
Yah keep telling yourself that it's a fact not a wish

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Nah
> 
> Momo doesn't have a chance against Kaguya bruh.
> And he isn't wiping Kaguya when she is immortal(not that she needs it).
> ...


Code said they were better suited at handling the mission which doesn't make them stronger overall so no not really.

Them being weaker is your opinion which you have yet to prove. So I'm just taking this as your concession at this point since you give no arguments other than head canon and personal opinions. Momo stomped the kages so no.


Sage King said:


> Why would Juubito fail to produce the same result or better


Because he has no feats to suggest he is on toneri's level.


Sage King said:


> No you definitely like to hide behind the "low end feats".
> Momo being chased by gaara+Darui shows how weak he is without absorbing any attack.
> So you are clearly lying lol.
> You can't even differentiate between Kaguya, Momoshiki scene.
> ...


And juudara and kaguya are fodder as well then for reasons I already mentioned. I can play this downplay game too.  

Which is a testament to how strong the kages have become. Not how weak momo is.


Sage King said:


> Last Naruto having feats better feats than war arc Naruto?
> Are you joking right now?
> 
> It seems someone hasn't read the shippuden manga for a while lol.
> ...


Moving the moon and cutting it is better than anything we have seen from any WA god tier not named prime kaguya and naruto beat the guy who could do all that so yes.


----------



## Animegoin (Feb 5, 2021)

Alita said:


> Says the troll who is too scarred to even insult me on his real account.
> 
> Go back under your rock dergeist .


Says the guy that kept me on his ignore list for over 4 months after suffering consecutive humiliations by my hands
 
Probably time to add me back on there.


----------



## ShinboiDood (Feb 5, 2021)

Madara, simple.


----------



## Sage King (Feb 5, 2021)

Alita said:


> Code said they were better suited at handling the mission which doesn't make them stronger overall so no not really.
> 
> Them being weaker is your opinion which you have yet to prove. So I'm just taking this as your concession at this point since you give no arguments other than head canon and personal opinions. Momo stomped the kages so no.
> 
> ...



Code implying that they can take someone whom Delta failed to defeat means they are stronger than her. 
Using headcanon while claiming I'm the one doing it.


Aren't i the one supposed to take concession?

After all godruto have bttr feats than any of his version.
Trying to hide behind Toneri's feat isn't gonna help you here.
The fact that Naruto used BSM.
And Toneri is a wannabe Hamura who is weaker than Hamura<<<Kaguya whom godruto injured multiple times.
And went on to match BPS Sasuke beside being exhausted. Who was said to be equal to Hag who is≥Hamura
But sure Last Naruto are better since they are more flashy.


If running away from Darui is stomping Kages then ok


You are just too afraid to admit that Momo is a fodder.
Momo running away from Darui shows his true level without anyone powering him.
Keep using "low end feats" as an excuse.


So now its testament of Kages becoming powerful?

Ok concession accepted.

No one in Boruto has ever produced an aoe on the level of Toneri.
Flashy feats better feats?. Then Last Naruto is the strongest then followed by Toneri in the verse.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 5, 2021)

I must say, I am impressed with this thread.

I didn't expect it to last this long


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Code implying that they can take someone whom Delta failed to defeat means they are stronger than her.


Or he just arrogant and overestimates his abilities like what boro did.  


Sage King said:


> Using headcanon while claiming I'm the one doing it.
> 
> 
> Aren't i the one supposed to take concession?


No cause I've already debunked all your points and you clearly got nothing left besides headcanon and biased opinions.  


Sage King said:


> After all godruto have bttr feats than any of his version.
> Trying to hide behind Toneri's feat isn't gonna help you here.
> The fact that Naruto used BSM.
> And Toneri is a wannabe Hamura who is weaker than Hamura<<<Kaguya whom godruto injured multiple times.
> ...


Kaguya, hagomoro, and hamura are the only WA god tiers stronger than him. They are better because they yield better quantifiable numbers/are more impressive than what we saw from most WA god tiers. It's not complicated.


Sage King said:


> If running away from Darui is stomping Kages then ok
> 
> 
> You are just too afraid to admit that Momo is a fodder.
> ...


And kaguya and madara by the same logic are fodder too so you haven't really proven anything.  


Sage King said:


> So now its testament of Kages becoming powerful?
> 
> Ok concession accepted.


Yeah cause they obviously are stronger since sasuke believes they could and did contribute to the fight.


Sage King said:


> No one in Boruto has ever produced an aoe on the level of Toneri.
> Flashy feats better feats?. Then Last Naruto is the strongest then followed by Toneri in the verse.


True but we know they are stronger either based on how they perform against a stronger naruto or based on statements. But we have no idea how juubito or juudara or teen rikudou fate bros compare to him so they can't be scaled to him.


----------



## Alita (Feb 5, 2021)

Animegoin said:


> Says the guy that kept me on his ignore list for over 4 months after suffering consecutive humiliations by my hands
> 
> Probably time to add me back on there.


Your still on there but every now then if I feel like it out of boredom I may respond to your stupidity. And you were put on there for the constant trolling, wank, and harassment you were doing between this and your other main account dergeist towards me. You got a really unhealthy obsession with me dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Animegoin (Feb 5, 2021)

Alita said:


> You’re still on there but every now then if I feel like it out of boredom I may respond to your taunts. And you were put on there for constantly embarrassing me and exposing me as an idiot. And while I’m incapable of distinguishing you from Dergeist because I’m just that slow, I have to say thaI you got a really unhealthy obsession with me dude.



Very well said and I admit, I miss stepping on your neck in this dom/sub relationship we’ve established. But fret not for I’ve been living vicariously through everyone that’s negged you since you blocked me.


----------



## Sage King (Feb 6, 2021)

Alita said:


> Or he just arrogant and overestimates his abilities like what boro did.
> 
> No cause I've already debunked all your points and you clearly got nothing left besides headcanon and biased opinions.
> 
> ...



Alita:: Naruto didn't lose Hag's chakra. They just changed his design.
Code was just being arrogant and overestimating his abilities. Besides the man knowing Delta capabilities.
And yet I'm the one using headcanon....


So now I'm gonna politely ask you to provide a scan of Naruto with the 9 magatamas pattern and Gudodamas in Boruto.
Or at least provide me a source of the Boruto writers saying what you told me(Naruto lost the clock due to design)
Or at least Him talking about still having half of Hag's chakra in Boruto.
I'm waiting

If you don't provide those then concession accepted.

How are(Kaguya, Hag and Hamura) they superior to Toneri when they never accomplished what Toneri did.
"I don't remember them having moon level aoe". Yah that logic


You are getting desperate bruh. Are Kages godtiers?
Or are they demigods
Or at least founder tier.
Because even Juubito didn't run away from a team of high kage+ level ninjas.
Comparing Sakura scenario to the Momo one.

And the Juudara one is compared to the Ishikki one. So Kaguya lowdiffed Ishikki then.
So using "low end feats", isn't gonna work here.
Momo running away from Kages either make kages godtiers or him a fodder face it.
And the fact that Sasuke willingly took them with him.
Keep telling yourself that i haven't proven anything (if it makes you feel better)


Why can't we compare them when clearly Naruto used 50℅ BSM + enhanced base from six path sage chakra (fragments of tailed beasts). And has clearly lost 9 magatamas and Gudodamas(Hago's chakra)
So how can they not be scaled to him? LMAO
Naruto isn't dragon ball lol. 
older≠more powerful
Next villain ≠ stronger than the previous


So Hokage Naruto is stronger than Last Naruto because he is using SPSM which is>>>>50℅ BSM yes?
And is fighting people stronger thanks to "statements"
However when it comes war arc versions. "We have no idea"
Besides Juubi jins wielding a power which is >>>>>BSM. And not acknowledging that Last Naruto has an enhanced base thanks to fragments of tailed beasts which are a piece of the Juubi.
And the Juubi jins having power to reach moon level. Which you denied because the attack exploded in a barrier.
And godruto wielding 2 types of SPSM that are>>>>>>>BSM
And besides fighting Kaguya who is>>>>Toneri according to "statements" and feats.  And besides him matching someone to be to be on Hag's level.
But according to you aoe imply better feats.  So Last is the strongest.
If not then you are clearly biased.


The fact that you are now hiding behind Toneri's moon cutter. Is it desperation?

Well it's time i take the concession.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 7, 2021)

Sage King said:


> Alita:: Naruto didn't lose Hag's chakra. They just changed his design.
> Code was just being arrogant and overestimating his abilities. Besides the man knowing Delta capabilities.
> And yet I'm the one using headcanon....
> 
> ...



Delta flat out challenged code to a fight in a recent anime episode and he declined. Which doesn't give one the impression he is stronger. If boro could overestimate his abilities code certainly could too.

And I have told you a million times him not having goudamas is irrelevant. His performance in the last makes it clear he isn't weaker regardless of how many times you wanna headcanon that he is.  

Because toneri is a direct descendant of hamura thus hamura should be capable of everything he did. Also everything naruto can do after obtaining the rikudou powers should also apply to hagomoro since he only has half his power which he did not even master till either the last or the boruto era. Meanwhile we have no way to compare toneri to either juudara or juubito and have no reason to assume they are stronger when his feats are flat out better.

They could very well be god tiers but don't necessarily have to be. We saw non god tiers defeat juubito as well as contribute to both the kaguya and juudara fights but you your biased hypocritical ass doesn't pretend like they are fodders as a result.  At least be consistent.  The fact that sasuke brought them along would tell anyone with some common sense that they should be a lot stronger than your standard kage levels.

Because anyone with a functioning brain knows the naruto that fought toneri was massively stronger than the naruto that fought juubito.

I say it cause you haven't given any proof. You just state your own personal beliefs with no evidence. Hence the reason I suggest you to concede. Cause just doing what you are doing now is getting you nowhere and wasting both of our time.


----------



## Sage King (Feb 7, 2021)

Alita said:


> Delta flat out challenged code to a fight in a recent anime episode and he declined. Which doesn't give one the impression he is stronger. If boro could overestimate his abilities code certainly could too.
> 
> And I have told you a million times him not having goudamas is irrelevant. His performance in the last makes it clear he isn't weaker regardless of how many times you wanna headcanon that he is.
> 
> ...



So challenging someone to a fight means that you can beat that individual?
It's quite the opposite of what you said if you ask me.
A character can challenge someone who is superior to him or her.
Wasn't Lee always challenging Neji because he(neji) always best him in a fight?
And Delta is cocky and is short tempered. She kicked Jigen's table while he was eating. Can she beat Jigen too?
She is the one who overestimate her abilities clearly
Thanks for proving my point


Naruto didn't lose the Gudodamas only. He doesn't have an entire 9 magatamas clock. What are you talking about?, it does matter. And Gudodamas matter.
And he is clearly weak without it(cloak)
Are you suggesting that godruto wouldn't accomplish the same thing(pummeling Toneri)???


No chief. Juubito was slamming BSM Naruto and EMS Sasuke avatars.
And was defeated by Naruto sweet talking him.
Against momo there was no talk no jutsu involved.
And Juubito clearly didn't run away from them sweating.
And he is the weakest godtier.
While you are trying to argue that Momo is arguably on the level of Kaguya.
So this means that Kages that can make someone "on the level" of Kaguya run should be at least demigods.
Since the weakest godtier didn't run from foundertier level ninjas
So gg


You are saying Toneri is stronger than Juubito and Juudara cuz of his flashy feats.
I'm saying flashy feats don't determine better feats.
Because even the goddess herself never performed an AOE on the level of Toneri. 
As for how to relate Toneri to Juubi Jins::::
BSM+base enhanced by fragments tailed beasts<<<<<<<<<Juubito in terms of raw power. Having a base enhanced by fragments of the isn't gonna cover the gap btwn BSM and Juubito.
And only raw power and immunity to TSBs was needed against Toneri.
Toneri's Jutsus were flashy but didn't do much damage to opponets.
Like Juubi's tenpechi.
For example his Silver wheel blew up a hole on the moon yet no one was hurt of team Hanabi.
So clearly being flashy≠better feats clearly.
godruto already fought Kaguya(the strongest) and stalemated a Sasuke who was said to be on the level of Hag who =Hamura>>>>>>>>Toneri.
So saying Naruto still have Hag's chakra because he fought someone who cut the moon in half is laughable.



So like you said that we don't waste each other's time. Show me Naruto using the 9 magatamas SPSM and Gudodamas in Boruto.
Or at least a statement of him saying he still have 50℅ Hag's chakra.
Or writers saying they changed the Design but Naruto still has hago's chakra.
Don't use headcanon only sources. Bringing Toneri's mooncutter doesn't show Naruto having Hag's chakra
You didn't give me the sources i asked for in your recent post so concession accepted.


----------



## Alita (Feb 8, 2021)

Sage King said:


> So challenging someone to a fight means that you can beat that individual?
> It's quite the opposite of what you said if you ask me.
> A character can challenge someone who is superior to him or her.
> Wasn't Lee always challenging Neji because he(neji) always best him in a fight?
> ...


Okay dude, I wasted a large amount of my time with you for the post count but this has gotten boring at this point so I'm gonna just take this as your concession and move on from here. 

You have not given any proof or reason why we should be scaling toneri's feats to WA juubi jins. His feats make it clear the naruto that fought toneri is eons stronger than the one that fought juubito and it's not even close. You have also yet to prove naruto is weaker. Losing goudamas does not make him weaker when his feats are quantifiably better.

And for the record, me putting toneri above anyone doesn't have to do with the flashiness of the feats but that the feats are just quantifiably better and we have no reason to scale the weakest juubi jin to toneri unlike hamura or kaguya.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sage King (Feb 8, 2021)

Alita said:


> Okay dude, I wasted a large amount of my time with you for the post count but this has gotten boring at this point so I'm gonna just take this as your concession and move on from here.
> 
> You have not given any proof or reason why we should be scaling toneri's feats to WA juubi jins. His feats make it clear the naruto that fought toneri is eons stronger than the one that fought juubito and it's not even close. You have also yet to prove naruto is weaker. Losing goudamas does not make him weaker when his feats are quantifiably better.
> 
> And for the record, me putting toneri above anyone doesn't have to do with the flashiness of the feats but that the feats are just quantifiably better and we have no reason to scale the weakest juubi jin to toneri unlike hamura or kaguya.



Imagine saying I'm the one wasting time. I asked for a panel in Boruto with Naruto having 9 magatamas SPSM.
Or at least a statement of him saying he still has got Hag's 50℅ chakra.
Or proving your headcanon where you said it's because they only changed the design but Naruto still has Hag's chakra (9 magatamas).
I haven't seen any from you.
You are the one wasting my time here. 


Juubi Jins scale above a BSM Naruto with a base enhanced by six path chakra from  a fragments of bijuus.
That's why you are fighting so hard to prove that Naruto still have Hag's chakra no?

Well it's a pity for you, all you are saying is he still have Hago's Chakra because he fought someone who sliced the moon in half.
And Juubi Jins via scaling can reach Toneri's feat.
Which means you are hiding behind the flashness of the Jutsu.
Yes and flashy Jutsus are QUANTIFIABLE.
That's why i gave you an example of the Juubi tenpechi because it's quantifiable.
It is island level+++.
But its below Juudara and teen Sasuke's chidori which are not even small hill level in terms of aoe.
Just like Delta's beams which are not even hill level. But Hokage Naruto chose to dodge them and called them dangerous.
Does that mean that Naruto's durability is below a couple of trees level?
Does that mean Hokage Naruto is below last 50℅ BSM Naruto?
The fact that he was in SPSM makes Delta's beams>>>>Toneri's yes?
That's the same reason why Juubi jins scale above Toneri. They possess power that is>>>>>50℅ BSM + a base with fragments of bijuus.
So you are Ignoring the power (using your headcanon) that was used to counter the moon cutter. Because it's 50℅ BSM which is nothing against Juubi jins, godruto,Teensuke.


I have yet to prove that godruto is stronger than Hokage Naruto?

Besides godruto having Hago's chakra (9 magatamas) while Hokage Naruto hasn't shown any.
Besides godruto facing Kaguya, Juudara, And an amped Sasuke while exhausted. 
He fought Limbo with his sensory.
Hurt the goddess herself multiple times.
Powered himself to the level of BPS(said to be Hago level) besides his connection of tailed beasts severed by Sasuke and exhausted.
Took a Six path enhanced Chidori like nothing.
Forced Kaguya to flee to another dimension.

Yet Hokage Naruto is strong because he fought someone(a hamura wannabe) who cut a moon in half.
It's clearly Hiding behind the aoe of the Jutsu.


So unless you bring a source which shows Hokage Naruto with 9 magatamas.
Or him stating that he still has 50℅ Hag's chakra.
Or writers saying he still has Hag's chakra but they changed the design.

So let's not waste each other's time without the panels or sources of that information.

Concession accepted.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Feb 8, 2021)

Toneri isn't relevant to powerscaling at all. That should've been obvious when he was shown losing to BSM Naruto. The correct conclusion isn't "Naruto got 1 million times stronger". Because that isn't possible since Kurama's chakra doesn't change and contrary to popular belief, Naruto doesn't have some Hagoromo chakra boost in base. Nothing like that is shown or stated. His jutsu aren't shown to be any stronger or different. It's arbitrarily assumed and handwaved as a "potency increase" which is nonsensical and not implied anywhere in the story. Potency doesn't work anything like it's claimed to work in the NBD.

So his only improvement comes from training which is more so results in a skill improvement and not a power improvement since this isn't DBZ and Naruto's chakra isn't changing, just his skill with using it. His full power is utilizing Kurama's power and that hasn't changed since the war arc.

Kurama is still the biggest source of his power as reiterated in Boruto. It doesn't matter how big Toneri's AOE is. It lacks killing power relative to it's AOE. Naruto survived Golden Wheel. Sakura, Sai and Shikamaru lived Silver Wheel with no injuries.

Madara's Truthseeker staff>RSM Naruto's concentrated chakra punch>>>>>BSM Naruto's concentrated chakra punch>Toneri's Golden Wheel.

A Ten Tails' Jinchuriki would literally spin their staff and deflect it with no effort like how Obito did against Sasuke's Amaterasu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

Alita said:


> Okay dude, I wasted a large amount of my time with you for the post count but this has gotten boring at this point so I'm gonna just take this as your concession and move on from here.
> 
> You have not given any proof or reason why we should be scaling toneri's feats to WA juubi jins. His feats make it clear the naruto that fought toneri is eons stronger than the one that fought juubito and it's not even close. You have also yet to prove naruto is weaker. Losing goudamas does not make him weaker when his feats are quantifiably better.
> 
> And for the record, me putting toneri above anyone doesn't have to do with the flashiness of the feats but that the feats are just quantifiably better and we have no reason to scale the weakest juubi jin to toneri unlike hamura or kaguya.




Toneri isn't relevant here. He is weaker than Urashiki, who is weaker than Momoshiki  who is physically weaker than Kinshiki.

Madara is above everyone i just named here.   Light Fang would literally cut throw anything In the Last naruto movie because it has the statements of being able to cut Anything in the Naruto verse.

Borutoshiki isn't doing anything here.  The Full 9 tails and 8 tails chakra together was cracking space time.

The ten Tails>>>>>all the tailed Beast combined power included the full 9 tails.  Madara casually stomp  with low diff otherwise he seals Him with True CT which a lesser weaker CT from sasuke was able to do that as well to Momoshiki and that was a small  CT.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

dislike All you want @King789  That what you do when fact destroy your arguments. 
It facts, just like how Kaguya one shotted Isshiki.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Danisor (Feb 14, 2021)

Madara would smoke Boruto any day

in a no plot armor match, Madara fucking destroys everyone.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> dislike All you want @King789  That what you do when fact destroy your arguments.
> It facts, just like how Kaguya one shotted Isshiki.


That sounds like one hell of a wet Dream if you ask me .
Put your clothes on


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

King789 said:


> That sounds like one hell of a wet Dream if you ask me .
> Put your clothes on



Is that not what happened Did isshiki not get one shotted? explain then what happened to Isshiki.  i'm sure everyone would enjoy your explanation ck

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Is that not what happened Did isshiki not get one shotted? explain then what happened to Isshiki.  i'm sure everyone would enjoy your explanation ck


It was already explained what happened.
She caught him off guard.
No ifs and no buts about it.
Like it doesn't get any simpler than that.
How you'll guys twist that into "But Kaguya oneshotted Isshiki in a fair fight" is honestly beyond me.
These are my last words.
If you don't wanna accept what canon clearly drilled into our minds.
Then that is on you.
I can't make you see reason bud


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

King789 said:


> It was already explained what happened.
> She caught him off guard.
> No ifs and no buts about it.
> Like it doesn't get any simpler than that.
> ...



how was that possible when both Her and pretty much everyone in that clan holds Byakugan?

Like no diff than boruto Fans asserting that  Isshiki had his durability down to 0 right?


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> how was that possible when both Her and pretty much everyone in that clan holds Byakugan?
> 
> Like no diff than boruto Fans asserting that  Isshiki had his durability down to 0 right?


Well you would need to prove that the Byakugan was active when Kaguya cheapshotted him.
Which I assure you my man.
You definitely can't.


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

King789 said:


> Well you would need to prove that the Byakugan was active when Kaguya cheapshotted him.
> Which I assure you my man.
> You definitely can't.



I don't need to prove that,  you are the one saying it wasn't active right? all I said was that he has Byakugan, so burden of proof is on you buddy.

  it almost as if you are conceding that They can't react to what they can't see. So how is borutoshiki going to see Limbo here when he can't see it? Everyone enjoy this man explain this.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

> I don't need to prove that,  you are the one saying it wasn't active right? all I said was that he has Byakugan, so burden of proof is on you buddy.


Nah.
I never asserted jack shit.
You did albeit indirectly.
You said (and correct me if I am misinterpreting your claim) that how is it possible for Kaguya to cheap shot Isshiki if he has Byakugan correct?
So you are pretty much implying that Isshiki perhaps had the Byakugan active when that cheapshot took place .
Which is why the burden of proof fails on you.
Now if I am mistaken I will retract everything.


> it almost as if you are conceding that They can't react to what they can't see. So how is borutoshiki going to see Limbo here when he can't see it?


How am I conceding that they can't react to what they cannot perceive 
Please stop with the unnecessary strawman.
Borushiki has the Rinnegan so I am pretty sure he can see Limbo.


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

King789 said:


> Nah.
> I never asserted jack shit.
> You did albeit indirectly.
> You said (and correct me if I am misinterpreting your claim) that how is it possible for Kaguya to cheap shot Isshiki if he has Byakugan correct?
> ...


Yes, I said how is it possible when both Her and Everyone in her Clan has Byakugan. that when you said: Well you have to prove  it was active.   you implied it was inactive.


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

@King789 first you indirectly assert Byakugan wasn't active, now you're claiming Boruto has a rinnegan when it was never stated or mentioned.  by your Logic Jigen has Byakugan too then right?  since the seem like the Logic you're going with.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yes, I said how is it possible when both Her and Everyone in her Clan has Byakugan. that when you said: Well you have to prove  it was active.   you implied it was inactive.


Pretty simple.
He was caught off guard.
Meaning it was obviously not a battle orientated scenario. 
From that we can deduce he did not have it active.
I mean even the likes of Momoshiki and Kinshiki do not always have it active.
Now if you have any contention.
Then prove it was active when the cheap shot occurred  
Also word of advice.
If you say that my claim lacks evidence.
The same applies to you.
Cause you have no definitive proof he had it active.
But the difference between my deduction is that it makes more sense based on what the canon actually drilled into our minds.
I mean think about this carefully and wisely.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> @King789 first you indirectly assert Byakugan wasn't active, now you're claiming Boruto has a rinnegan when it was never stated or mentioned.  by your Logic Jigen has Byakugan too then right?  since the seem like the Logic you're going with.


Ohh okay we did not see it sure.
But then how does he absorb Jutsu 
Ohh nvm it could be a case similar to Jigen so I concede on that.
Memory is a bit rusty so mistakes are to be expected lol.


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

King789 said:


> Pretty simple.
> He was caught off guard.
> Meaning it was obviously not a battle orientated scenario.
> From that we can deduce he did not have it active.
> ...




That is not Needed when We Saw Kaguya get hit while her Byakugan was active and even with an active Byakugan they still have a blind spot where they can't see attack coming. 

So, all Kaguya would need to do is catch Isshiki blind spot is it would be exactly like being off guard since it his blind spot. 


Even from the Link i showed is proves they have blind spots.  where is your proof that it wasn't activate since you implied it wasn't?


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

King789 said:


> Ohh okay we did not see it sure.
> But then how does he absorb Jutsu
> Ohh nvm it could be a case similar to Jigen so I concede on that.
> Memory is a bit rusty so mistakes are to be expected lol.


LMFAO it all good friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 14, 2021)

@King789 Me saying He has Byakugan is because it still would give them Extra perception beyond non-dojutsu users.  even Kid Madara without a sharingan could still see far distances because his his perception are enhanced, even Hashirama Notice him talking about his eyes being good. 

Well my point is Isshiki being Off guard isn't evidence that his byakugan wasn't activate since We have on panel Proof of Kaguya with an active Byakugan still being off guard by sakura.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That is not Needed when We Saw Kaguya get hit while her Byakugan was active and even with an active Byakugan they still have a blind spot where they can't see attack coming.
> 
> So, all Kaguya would need to do is catch Isshiki blind spot is it would be exactly like being off guard since it his blind spot.
> 
> ...


Ehh I will respond later.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That is not Needed when We Saw Kaguya get hit while her Byakugan was active and even with an active Byakugan they still have a blind spot where they can't see attack coming.
> 
> So, all Kaguya would need to do is catch Isshiki blind spot is it would be exactly like being off guard since it his blind spot.
> 
> ...


Ohh about that.
According to the Neji vs Kidomaru fight.
The Byakugan's blindspot is located near the back of the neck.
Sakura hit Kaguya at the top of her head(So she clearly was not in a blindside position).
As for my proof I explained above sir.
Now where is your proof that it was active

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 14, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> @King789 Me saying He has Byakugan is because it still would give them Extra perception beyond non-dojutsu users.  even Kid Madara without a sharingan could still see far distances because his his perception are enhanced, even Hashirama Notice him talking about his eyes being good.
> 
> Well my point is Isshiki being Off guard isn't evidence that his byakugan wasn't activate since We have on panel Proof of Kaguya with an active Byakugan still being off guard by sakura.


Explained above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 15, 2021)

Danisor said:


> in a no plot armor match, Madara fucking destroys everyone.


not so sure about this one. 
seeing how he defeated everyone exactly by having the strongest plot armor in the story.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 15, 2021)

Code said:


> Ohh about that.
> According to the Neji vs Kidomaru fight.
> The Byakugan's blindspot is located near the back of the neck.
> Sakura hit Kaguya at the top of her head(So she clearly was not in a blindside position).
> ...



The Purpose of the Neji scan was to show they have near 360 Field of vision. 

Now that I established that we can go into your Argument.  

Now, you're Asserting that all Byakugan users  and Otsutsuki have the Same blind spot Location? 

Since you're using The Kidomaru fight about Neji's blind spot, this was also stated in that fight:



Sakura hit a Moving Kaguya who had her Byakugan Activate.  So...how would that correlate to your Isshiki  not having his byakugan Activate Argument?    I Just said Kaguya can Literally manifest a portal anywhere in Isshiki blind spot drop an attack and isshiki wouldn't even know what happened since it his blind spot. 

So Far, you've not proven your cause, instead you made a bold Claim  implying Everyone Byakugan  and Otsutsuki member  have the same blind spot with byakugan.  then Tried to apply that with Kaguya Vs Sakura.


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 15, 2021)

Code said:


> Explained above.


Ahh but it wasn't

Just because i said they have a Byakugan doesn't mean they all have the same blind spot location. that is silly and a bold statement.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> The Purpose of the Neji scan was to show they have near 360 Field of vision.
> 
> Now that I established that we can go into your Argument.
> 
> ...


Now I am confused


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Ahh but it wasn't
> 
> Just because i said they have a Byakugan doesn't mean they all have the same blind spot location. that is silly and a bold statement.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Feb 16, 2021)

1 rg sm no jj madara fodderizes borutoverse gg

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 16, 2021)

Code said:


> Now I am confused


what are you confused about?  I am asking when was it ever stated Kaguya Blind spot was located on her back since you implied it was.


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 16, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> 1 rg sm no jj madara fodderizes borutoverse gg



Yeah...no that isn't happening Jigen would pop him hard like he did Naruto...who has  Rikudou chakra+9 tails+ Sage mode. That is a bigger amp than Madara's Rikudou chakra+Sage mode.

He would be Above Adult sasuke that is for sure, so he can compete with Jigen and Isshiki, he just wouldn't win.  However, JJ Madara clap stomps the verse easily those.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> 1 rg sm no jj madara fodderizes borutoverse gg


Boruto destroys his eyes with a Kunai as the fodder that he is.


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Feb 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> what are you confused about?  I am asking when was it ever stated Kaguya Blind spot was located on her back since you implied it was.


*That is the blindspot of the Hyuga in general.
as for Kidomaru saying his blindspot.*
Well yeah I mean Neji is the one he was fighting and he Is a boy so of course it would say his.
Also Kaguya did not really get blindsided.
There was even an exclamation mark around her meaning she sensed or was alerted to her moving through the air.
One more thing 
My dude look at your own scan.
We saw the diagram of the 360° vision.
So Sakura attacking from above (which she did when she broke Kaguya's horn).
Is not out of the 360° vision of the Byakugan.
Like this is basic shit.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Feb 16, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Boruto


Gets his head crushed by a Limbo he doesn't even see + Madara's stats are far superior.

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2021)

BaragganLouisenbairn said:


> Gets his head crushed by a Limbo he doesn't even see + Madara's stats are far superior.


Jougan sees it all. U_U 

Also, he was too fast for Momoshiki/Sasuke.

a fodder like madara who was cut in half by Teen Sasuke doesn't have the feats to say he can react to Boruto.


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Feb 16, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Jougan sees it all.


proof or never happened.


New Folder said:


> madara who was cut in half by Teen Sasuke


Both are on another level compared to cuck bros as per scaling and feats.

P.S Code, you can stop spamming reactions without even replying like the dickrider you are, idgaf about those.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 16, 2021)

Code said:


> *That is the blindspot of the Hyuga in general.
> as for Kidomaru saying his blindspot.*
> Well yeah I mean Neji is the one he was fighting and he Is a boy so of course it would say his.
> Also Kaguya did not really get blindsided.
> ...



I saw the scan, I asked you  where is it stated Otsutsuki blind spot in located in the same area as Hyuga. They may be similar but they are not the same Clan.  This only Helps my argument as well, what we learned:

1) They can still be tagged even when Byakugan is activate. This was shown in the Kidomaru fight which you ignored

2) Kaguya is able to Manifest Portal anywhere out of Isshiki 360 Vision of the Byakugan.  which you ignore


 Like I said before, you have no argument that implied Isshiki byakugan was inactivate outside of your own personal headcanon.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 16, 2021)

How about a  boruto vs Minato thread fucboy hussain? 

Most likely the sequel turd can win there hahahaha


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 16, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Boruto destroys his eyes with a Kunai as the fodder that he is.



nope he wouldn't.  even a Non JJ 1 Rinnegan SM Madara would be on the same tier as Adult Naruto and Above Adult Sasuke.

boruto needed to  sneak up on Weakened sasuke to do this...their is no Sneaking up on 1 Rinnegan SM Madara who was able to react to  Tobirama Teleportation from behind and Has Sage mode sensing. 


Adult Sasuke doesn't have sage mode sensing which is why he was so easily taken off guard and rinnegan destroyed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Subtle (Feb 16, 2021)

I wouldn't take that Sasuke scan seriously as Madara let him while Sasuke tried to kill Madara and failed, Madara enjoys a good battle, unfortunatley, Sasuke and Naruto couldn't provide him with such exhilaration. To Madara it was merely "a sideshow".

Madara blitzes.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 16, 2021)

Subtle said:


> I wouldn't take that Sasuke scan seriously as Madara let him while Sasuke tried to kill Madara and failed, Madara enjoys a good battle, unfortunatley, Sasuke and Naruto couldn't provide him with such exhilaration. To Madara it was merely "a sideshow".
> 
> Madara blitzes.



Hmmmm....such wise-dome that really healed the heart knowing at least someone knows the truth. 


Lol At people  like @New Folder thinking  boruto will sneak up and destroy  1 rinnegan Sage mode Madara Rinnegan when Tobirama doing that with Teleportation couldn't do it. 


Take that L New folder and hold on to it  you deserve it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Subtle (Feb 16, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Hmmmm....such wise-dome that really healed the heart knowing at least someone knows the truth.
> 
> 
> Lol At people  like @New Folder thinking  boruto will sneak up and destroy  1 rinnegan Sage mode Madara Rinnegan when Tobirama doing that with Teleportation couldn't do it.
> ...


I'm sure many know but Madara is the focal point of downplay, nothing more.

According to manga Tobirama waited for Madara's guard to be down before attempting to use FTG, in other words, FTG useless against Madara if his guard is up.

Madara will send a clone to blitz Boruto,


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Feb 16, 2021)

Its impressive this thread is past 1 page let alone 5


----------



## Fused (Feb 16, 2021)

This is impossible and downright disrespectful that people around here think Madara is weak.

Madara the man who annihilated the entire Shinobi army:



Massacred the Five Kage:



Enslaved all Tailed Beasts:



Ushered in the Infinite Tsukuyomi:



And people genuinely think this man would lose to a little child or his degenerate alien friend. Pathetic. Weak. Weakness of any kind is disgusting.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 16, 2021)

Fused said:


> This is impossible and downright disrespectful that people around here think Madara is weak.
> 
> Madara the man who annihilated the entire Shinobi army:
> 
> ...


agreed. It's insulting.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 16, 2021)

Kisaitaparadise said:


> Its impressive this thread is past 1 page let alone 5


nevermind the pages number, it lasted an entire month 
(well, almost)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 17, 2021)

T-Bag said:


> agreed. It's insulting.



Well...the most insulting Pill boruto fan have to Swallow is Adult Sasuke unable to sense Momoshiki chakra who was running up to him.


when Base Rinnegan can Sense and pinpoint Invisible chakra.


Yes, Madara is very much downplayed, and it sad.  Madara casually negg diff This fight with ease.

Feats and portrayal prove that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fused (Feb 17, 2021)

I think some people around here falsely believe Madara is weak because he wasn't the final boss. But that doesn't matter.

Hagoromo made it clear that Madara was on his way to obtaining Kaguya's power.

Madara is the only character in the verse aside from Kaguya who awakened the Rinnesharingan.

*A power so great that terrified Hagoromo, for he knew that the entire world would end if that power was reunited into one being again.*

That's what Madara did. People falsely believe that, since Naruto ended in 2014 (?), then Madara and Kaguya are weak. But they are not. They remain the strongest in the verse. Whose power alone terrified Hagoromo himself. Kaguya is also the strongest Otsutsuki.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 17, 2021)

Fused said:


> Madara is the only character in the verse aside from Kaguya who awakened the Rinnesharingan.


This is why I tell people to holla at me when the next character awakens the rinnei sharingan when they attempt to downplay Madara.lol

I had expected isshiki would do it, but then he failed and thus will never be their level.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Coolest Guy! 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 17, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Well...the most insulting Pill boruto fan have to Swallow is Adult Sasuke unable to sense Momoshiki chakra who was running up to him.


Sasuke is not a sensor. Obviously, he won't be able to sense chakra.  
heck, even when a character is a sensor, s/he will have to have this ability turned on. It's not automatically activated 24/7

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Feb 18, 2021)

Fused said:


> This is impossible and downright disrespectful that people around here think Madara is weak.
> 
> Madara the man who annihilated the entire Shinobi army:
> 
> ...



Borushiki can do all of this as well with the exception of IT.  

And nobody is saying madara is weak. Just that he is no where near the strongest god tier like you and the rest of his wankers delude yourselves into believing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Feb 18, 2021)

So does 80% extraction mean Borushiki is at 80% output?

And also, from all we have seen it appears to be base Momo, not fused


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 18, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Sasuke is not a sensor. Obviously, he won't be able to sense chakra.
> heck, even when a character is a sensor, s/he will have to have this ability turned on. It's not automatically activated 24/7




now you're saying Sasuke had turned the ability to sense chakra off?  welp their goes your "boruto stabs Madara's rinnegan" argument since you now have to prove Madara will just randomly turn his ability to sense chakra off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Feb 18, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> now you're saying Sasuke had turned the ability to sense chakra off?  welp their goes your "boruto stabs Madara's rinnegan" argument since you now have to prove Madara will just randomly turn his ability to sense chakra off.


Pff, Sasuke can only sense Naruto's chakra because of the seals they both have.
he cannot sense anyone's else's chakra. 



> argument since you now have to prove Madara will just randomly turn his ability to sense chakra off.



You mean like how black Zetsu stabbed him with his garbage disposal no jutsu?


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 19, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Pff, Sasuke can only sense Naruto's chakra because of the seals they both have.
> he cannot sense anyone's else's chakra.
> 
> 
> ...



Yet he was able to Tell Kaguya had more Chakra. How was he able to say that if he could only sense Naruto charka?  You are burying yourself here my child for no reason think before you type.


Madara can't sense  black Zetsu intentions.

that cool since it was already shown that Obito after being Juubi can pierce Jj Madara, and Black Zetsu used DMS Obito to do.  Now...what is your excuse for Sasuke not being able to Sense Otsutsuki when He sensed Kaguya?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Yet he was able to Tell Kaguya had more Chakra. How was he able to say that if he could only sense Naruto charka? You are burying yourself here my child for no reason think before you type.


Kaguya's chakra was literally right in front of him and his eyes can see chakra?  



MYGod000 said:


> Madara can't sense black Zetsu intentions.


but he had Kurama, and Kurama's ability make the user sense bad inteition  
that's how Naruto was able to sense Zetsus & Kisame


----------



## MYGod000 (Feb 19, 2021)

New Folder said:


> Kaguya's chakra was literally right in front of him and his eyes can see chakra?
> 
> 
> but he had Kurama, and Kurama's ability make the user sense bad inteition
> that's how Naruto was able to sense Zetsus & Kisame



See it sure. but he sensed it as well. Why didn't he sense Momoshiki energy; Since it was right in his range of sensing chakra?
He had the Juubi, It's not going to Tell him anything since it doesn't have any kind of Ideas like Kurama.  Kurama doesn't even Like Madara.

that fine. The Point is,  *You* said *sasuke* can only sense Naruto's energy, Then you  Said he was able to see Kaguya's chakra because his eyes  can see chakra. How  would he be able to tell it stronger if he can't sense it. basically Sasuke is Guessing on chakra if it strong or not sense he can't sense chakra only see it.

Just so you know what you are arguing makes no sense.


----------

